# knock offs for sale dayton ,zeniths and chinas



## SouthSideCustoms

must go all







DAYTON DOG EARS TRIPLE CHROME $400 NO CHIPS







DAYTON OG NEW NEVER USED $200







DAYTON FLUTED SHARK FINS USED NEED CHROME $ 120 (JUST HAVE 2)







CHINAS 3 WINGS ENGRAVED $200







SINGLE CHINA KNOCK OFFS FOR BUMPER KITS $50 EA ENGRAVED







3WING CHINAS WITH 2.5 CHIPS $150







ALL SETS ADD $20 FOR SHIPPING AND TRACKING # ANY WERE IN THE US


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Nice!


if you have the 2 RIGHT. Side fluted let me know


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

This is my # for any questions 619 638 6573


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

1st set sold


----------



## DanielDucati

:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

DanielDucati said:


> :thumbsup:


.....


----------



## jman21

would you sell the white dayton chips, solo? if so how much? thanks


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Roadstar robinson. Haves the chips those are not for sale sorry


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## TRAVIESO87

the 3 bar chinas come with thos chips?


----------



## G-TIMES 559

*trades*

any trades? i got 2 brand new gold dayton fluted 2-wings lookin 2 get rid of


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

G-TIMES 559 said:


> any trades? i got 2 brand new gold dayton fluted 2-wings lookin 2 get rid of


How much?


----------



## G-TIMES 559

*knockoffs*

i only have 2 of the knockoffs bro...but they are new & never used..i kan do $175 or best offer on them


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

What side I need 2 rights


----------



## Rob760

:thumbsup:NICE!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> must go all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAYTON DOG EARS TRIPLE CHROME $400 NO CHIPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAYTON OG NEW NEVER USED $200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAYTON 3 WINGSTRIPLE CHROME $ 250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAYTON FLUTED SHARK FINS USED NEED CHROME $ 120 (JUST HAVE 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHINAS 3 WINGS ENGRAVED $200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SINGLE CHINA KNOCK OFFS FOR BUMPER KITS $50 EA ENGRAVED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3WING CHINAS WITH 2.5 CHIPS $150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL SETS ADD $20 FOR SHIPPING AND TRACKING # ANY WERE IN THE US


only the ones that are one the pics by sets are available


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

dayton 3 wings SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> must go all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAYTON DOG EARS TRIPLE CHROME $400 NO CHIPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAYTON OG NEW NEVER USED $200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAYTON FLUTED SHARK FINS USED NEED CHROME $ 120 (JUST HAVE 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHINAS 3 WINGS ENGRAVED $200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SINGLE CHINA KNOCK OFFS FOR BUMPER KITS $50 EA ENGRAVED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3WING CHINAS WITH 2.5 CHIPS $150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL SETS ADD $20 FOR SHIPPING AND TRACKING # ANY WERE IN THE US


CANTO LO MENOS??








OH TE VENDOS LAS MIAS?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> CANTO LO MENOS??
> 
> OH TE VENDOS LAS MIAS?[/QUOTE Cuanto ocupo 2 derechas .pm sent


----------



## G-TIMES 559

MINE ARE LEFT SIDE NEW GOLD FLUTED NON RECESSED DAYTON 2 WINGS...ANY TRADES LMK


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

$120 shipped for the fluted 2 same side (left)


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

pm me if your serious and if you know what they go for


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## 65 Impala East LA

SouthSideCustoms said:


> must go all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAYTON DOG EARS TRIPLE CHROME $400 NO CHIPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAYTON OG NEW NEVER USED $200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAYTON FLUTED SHARK FINS USED NEED CHROME $ 120 (JUST HAVE 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHINAS 3 WINGS ENGRAVED $200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SINGLE CHINA KNOCK OFFS FOR BUMPER KITS $50 EA ENGRAVED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3WING CHINAS WITH 2.5 CHIPS $150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL SETS ADD $20 FOR SHIPPING AND TRACKING # ANY WERE IN THE US


 T T T thanks homie


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

65 Impala East LA said:


> T T T thanks homie


:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> must go all .DAYTON DOG EARS TRIPLE CHROME $400 NO CHIPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAYTON OG NEW NEVER USED $200kDAYTON FLUTED SHARK FINS USED NEED CHROME $ 120 (JUST HAVE 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHINAS 3 WINGS ENGRAVED $200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SINGLE CHINA KNOCK OFFS FOR BUMPER KITS $50 EA ENGRAVED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3WING CHINAS WITH 2.5 CHIPS $150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL SETS ADD $20 FOR SHIPPING AND TRACKING # ANY WERE IN THE US


 DOG EARS. AND HEXAGONAL. Are in. EBAY. Rest is available


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

DOG EARS
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251020574681?item=251020574681&viewitem=&vxp=mtr Exagons
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251020610936?item=251020610936&viewitem=&vxp=mtr


----------



## mikelowsix4

*knock off price*

How much for these? im interested . I sent pm a few days ago. let me know if you still have them. Thanks.


SouthSideCustoms said:


> pm me if your serious and if you know what they go for


----------



## alex75

SouthSideCustoms said:


> pm me if your serious and if you know what they go for


these are nice


----------



## 1lo84regal

U still have the 3 wing chinas for sale???


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

1lo84regal said:


> U still have the 3 wing chinas for sale???


just have the ones that are engraved $220 one haves a chip on the chrome


----------



## brn2ridelo

SINGLE CHINA KNOCK OFFS FOR BUMPER KITS $50 EA ENGRAVED







how much for the 2 zenith style engraved on the right shipped to 92225 you have PayPal


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

brn2ridelo said:


> SINGLE CHINA KNOCK OFFS FOR BUMPER KITS $50 EA ENGRAVED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for the 2 zenith style engraved on the right shipped to 92225 you have PayPal


just have 1 zenith stile and the shark fins $50 ea plus $20 for shipping from 1-5 knock offs 



Aztlan_Exile said:


> :wave:


:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

any offers??? this set its ready







and this set i will get it chrome next week


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

zenith stile knock off


----------



## 909monte88

SouthSideCustoms said:


> zenith stile knock off


Pm send


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## bottomsup

Ttt


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

looking for 2 of these a right and a left pm me pics


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

SouthSideCustoms said:


> zenith stile knock off


What's the ticket???


----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


> and this set i will get it chrome next week


Victor, tu arreglas los KO's que estan golpeados/dañados como los de el retrato????


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

si no estan muy dañados si se puede arreglar .encuanto esten listas pongo fotos


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SouthSideCustoms said:


> looking for 2 of these a right and a left pm me pics


I have a spare w og 2.50 recess


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> any offers??? this set its ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this set i will get it chrome next week





SouthSideCustoms said:


> zenith stile knock off


TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> any offers??? this set its ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this set i will get it chrome next week





SouthSideCustoms said:


> si no estan muy dañados si se puede arreglar .encuanto esten listas pongo fotos





implala66 said:


> Victor, tu arreglas los KO's que estan golpeados/dañados como los de el retrato????


 LISTAS EN 3 DIAS


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> LISTAS EN 3 DIAS


:shocked:

Cuanto?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Cuanto?


:dunno:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Cuanto?


 ofrece just score other set in Indianapolis


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> ofrece just score other set in Indianapolis


:shocked:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SouthSideCustoms said:


> ofrece just score other set in Indianapolis


Vic hit me up g.... have them Z ko's for you


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

one more set that goes to get chrome


----------



## R0L0

PM SENT BRO..


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

came in today


----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


> LISTAS EN 3 DIAS


cuanto te cobraron????


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

implala66 said:


> cuanto te cobraron????


Sale entre $140 a $160 pa cromar 4 KOs con un buen cromador.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Si eso es lo que cobro yo por hacerlas y si estan golpeadas las relleno con plata para que. Se vea mejor


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> zenith stile knock off


SOLD


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Si eso es lo que cobro yo por hacerlas y si estan golpeadas las relleno con plata para que. Se vea mejor


----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Si eso es lo que cobro yo por hacerlas y si estan golpeadas las relleno con plata para que. Se vea mejor





Aztlan_Exile said:


> Sale entre $140 a $160 pa cromar 4 KOs con un buen cromador.


como te hago llegar mis KO's??? ya tienes las fotos de KO's y si ese es el precio no esta mal, tambien si pudieras poner otras foto con el fondo en otro color, con el fondo ***** no se aprecian muy bien..........................


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

implala66 said:


> como te hago llegar mis KO's??? ya tienes las fotos de KO's y si ese es el precio no esta mal, tambien si pudieras poner otras foto con el fondo en otro color, con el fondo ***** no se aprecian muy bien..........................


Marcame 6196386573


----------



## HaZiaN808

SouthSideCustoms said:


> must go all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAYTON DOG EARS TRIPLE CHROME $400 NO CHIPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAYTON OG NEW NEVER USED $200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAYTON FLUTED SHARK FINS USED NEED CHROME $ 120 (JUST HAVE 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHINAS 3 WINGS ENGRAVED $200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SINGLE CHINA KNOCK OFFS FOR BUMPER KITS $50 EA ENGRAVED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3WING CHINAS WITH 2.5 CHIPS $150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL SETS ADD $20 FOR SHIPPING AND TRACKING # ANY WERE IN THE US



You still have the dayton OG? PM me please. thanks


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

HaZiaN808 said:


> You still have the dayton OG? PM me please. thanks


 what dayton :dunno:


----------



## HaZiaN808

SouthSideCustoms said:


> what dayton :dunno:


dayton dog ears and chips


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

HaZiaN808 said:


> dayton dog ears and chips


sold


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

have this extra set of OG 5.20 13 ANY OFFERS


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> have this extra set of OG 5.20 13 ANY OFFERS



:shocked:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Ill take the set in the middle row...pm me vic
thx


----------



## MrBowtie

Vic are the og 5.20 13's new or used? Tires?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Just score a set of 3 wings with the hex stamp zenith wheel Campbell CA. L 3E -SL. If I decide to sell them i will make the post


----------



## Ragtop Ted

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Just score a set of 3 wings with the hex stamp zenith wheel Campbell CA. L 3E -SL. If I decide to sell them i will make the post


Email sent!!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:inout:


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> have this extra set of OG 5.20 13 ANY OFFERS



nice!!!! whats the ticket?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

MrBowtie said:


> Vic are the og 5.20 13's new or used? Tires?


i had them on a car mounted and i never drive the car just trailer there like new. And there OG premium skinny ww


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

MrBowtie said:


> Vic are the og 5.20 13's new or used? Tires?


i had them on a car mounted and i never drive the car just trailer there like new. And there OG premium skinny ww


----------



## 48221

Does anyone of two left side like these? I need them to be perfect or at least unbent/chipped.

If you have two in gold or chrome pm me. I need two lefts.


I have 4 rights.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Just score a set of 3 wings with the hex stamp zenith wheel Campbell CA. L 3E -SL. If I decide to sell them i will make the post


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


>



:fool2:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

:naughty:







:naughty::biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


I think Roadstar was looking for these bad boyz.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

1 set of 2.25 chevy bowtie 3 chevy bowtie 2.5 and 2.25 multicolor chips


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

i have all this zenith corp . chips for sale too







OG GEAR CHIPS NOT FOR SALE


----------



## 48221

SouthSideCustoms said:


> i have all this zenith corp . chips for sale too OG GEAR CHIPS NOT FOR SALE


are these knock offs for sale?


----------



## R0L0

hey vic how much for the red california gears and the califorina multi's? text me


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SouthSideCustoms said:


> i have all this zenith corp . chips for sale too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OG GEAR CHIPS NOT FOR SALE


Nice stash g


----------



## R0L0

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Nice stash g


yup yup.. very nice


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


> yup yup.. very nice


pm sent


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> pm sent


pm sent back!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:inout:


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Vic are you going to sell these?????


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


> Vic are you going to sell these?????


not now i think i am going to keep them for my car i thinking of these set and the two wings with the hex and rings o got from you


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> not now i think i am going to keep them for my car i thinking of these set and the two wings with the hex and rings o got from you


Nice bro!!! lmk whats up with that other set we were talking about when you find out!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

uffin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

te cambio las three two wing dayton knock offs por un set of polished hubcaps??


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> te cambio las three two wing dayton knock offs por un set of polished hubcaps??


pm sent


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> i have all this zenith corp . chips for sale too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OG GEAR CHIPS NOT FOR SALE


chevy chips and bicentennials available the rest is sold


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


 ttt


----------



## danny.bigm

:fool2::worship::thumbsup:


SouthSideCustoms said:


>


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

danny.bigm said:


> :fool2::worship::thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## west sider 661

SouthSideCustoms said:


> ttt


Pm me w price and were u are at.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

west sider 661 said:


> Pm me w price and were u are at.


pm sent


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty::biggrin:


how much for chips like these?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> how much for chips like these?


pm sent


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


> Nice bro!!! lmk whats up with that other set we were talking about when you find out!


 THANKS FOR THE CHIPS JUST NEED TO CHROME THEM


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> THANKS FOR THE CHIPS JUST NEED TO CHROME THEM


damn I like them knock offs bro!!!!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


> damn I like them know offs bro!!!!!


 this is a extra set for my brothers NINE


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> this is a extra set for my brothers NINE


if you ever decide to sell or trade them let me know!!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


> if you ever decide to sell or trade them let me know!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> THANKS FOR THE CHIPS JUST NEED TO CHROME THEM


:fool2:


----------



## R0L0

Im trying to get these back from the guy I sold them to!!!! NOS Campbell engraved super swepts!!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


> Im trying to get these back from the guy I sold them to!!!! NOS Campbell engraved super swepts!!!


:thumbsup: those are nice


----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


:thumbsup: ................ especialmente las negras con el aguila cafe, las azules son con el aguila cafe o negra????


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

just came in last night from Portland and there going to my builder this weekend


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


>




nice bro! what does your guy charge to restore a set. I need a set done also..


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT :inout:


----------



## implala66

ahora es mi turno, hay me avisas cuando los recibas........................


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

implala66 said:


> ahora es mi turno, hay me avisas cuando los recibas........................


Ok yo te digo cuando lleguen


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

looking for some single chips the blue its 2.5 the other 2 are 2.25 i need one of each pm me pics and prices


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ROADTERS CHIPS FOR SALE $30 FREE SHIPPING


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> ROADTERS CHIPS FOR SALE $30 FREE SHIPPING


DAMN!!! The roadster mother load!!!!


----------



## 62ssrag

How much bicintinials and are they painted of glass filled


----------



## R0L0

Hey Vic the knock offs actually did come in today bro and they look amazing thanks again.. I had fun unwrapping them lol!!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


> Hey Vic the knock offs actually did come in today bro and they look amazing thanks again.. I had fun unwrapping them lol!!!


nice brother it's good to hear that you like them. Was it like Xmas? Lol just didn't to protect them


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> nice brother it's good to hear that you like them. Was it like Xmas? Lol just didn't to protect them


better than x-mas lol!!!!


----------



## sixonebubble

Some pics not coming through, can you repost with pics of the rims you have for sale? Thanks!


----------



## R0L0




----------



## MR.GM84

E.C. ROLO said:


>


I THINK THESE LOOK BETTER THEN THE SUPER SWEPTS 
:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

just got this today thanks to a homie phone call if any body needs the chips let me know or trade for for some gear chips like the ones on the engraved ko's


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> just got this today thanks to a homie phone call if any body needs the chips let me know or trade for for some gear chips like the ones on the engraved ko's


I want them engraved knock offs!!!!! lol


----------



## R0L0

MR.GM84 said:


> I THINK THESE LOOK BETTER THEN THE SUPER SWEPTS
> :thumbsup:


Really... I like um both but favor the super swepts just a bit more!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


> I want them engraved knock offs!!!!! lol


 i need the other 2 gold rings those are going for my brothers 59 too and the chrome ones for me


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> i need the other 2 gold rings those are going for my brothers 59 too and the chrome ones for me


Goning to be hard to find the rings but I will keep an eye open for them!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


> Goning to be hard to find the rings but I will keep an eye open for them!


 gold or chrome ??


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> gold or chrome ??


Im not a big fan of gold so I like the chrome!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> gold or chrome ??


estos estan chingones vic!!
:worship:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> estos estan chingones vic!!
> :worship:


Paresen ser echos antes de JD.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

just have 2 for sale or i need the other 2


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ready for the engraver


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


> Hey Vic the knock offs actually did come in today bro and they look amazing thanks again.. I had fun unwrapping them lol!!!


just got back from the chrome shop and i have my set ready


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> just got back from the chrome shop and i have my set ready


Damn them look bad ass bro......


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> just got back from the chrome shop and i have my set ready


OG Campbell multi's would look bad ass in those knock offs bro!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


> OG Campbell multi's would look bad ass in those knock offs bro!!


yes i know i need a set. of 2.25


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> just have 2 for sale or i need the other 2


:wave:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


tengo un set de estas derechas pero faded gold real daytons !


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> :wave:


baratas


----------



## no joke

SouthSideCustoms said:


> just have 2 for sale or i need the other 2


i have 1 brand new but need to check what side


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> yes i know i need a set. of 2.25


I got some for you


----------



## R0L0

*TTMFT FOR MY NINJA VIC!!!!!!*


----------



## R0L0

Vic did you get my texts this morning about the chips?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## MR.GM84

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


:thumbsup:

dam the new zenith mexico edition keep up the great work victor


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> estos estan chingones vic!!
> :worship:





Aztlan_Exile said:


> Paresen ser echos antes de JD.





E.C. ROLO said:


> *TTMFT FOR MY NINJA VIC!!!!!!*





MR.GM84 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> dam the new zenith mexico edition keep up the great work victor


 :wave::wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

zenith of california 2.5 chips $100 shipped


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

locking knock off tool


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

2.5 Chevy chips 5 chips $60 shipped







Cadillac 2.25 chips $60 shipped


----------



## implala66

:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

implala66 said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

zenith 2.5 chips $100 shipped


----------



## blue thunder

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


What's the ticket on these?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

u still have small hex nuts?.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Lots of goodies,

:drama:


----------



## 70 on 72s

no joke said:


> i have 1 brand new but need to check what side


How much for the two wing fluted


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

blue thunder said:


> What's the ticket on these?


pm sent 



DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> u still have small hex nuts?.


 no there sold 



Aztlan_Exile said:


> Lots of goodies,
> 
> :drama:





70 on 72s said:


> How much for the two wing fluted


pm sent


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

lots of good looking stuff Vic!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

needs triple plating


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

E.C. ROLO said:


> needs triple plating


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

just have 3 2.25


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

wanted or 4 sale i have right and left


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>





blue thunder said:


> What's the ticket on these?


 SALE PENDING


----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


espero que los mios, queden como estos.................:x:


----------



## R0L0

ttt


----------



## implala66

Como se veran los super swepts, con los chips ****** o azules???????









******













Azules


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

More sets waiting for restoration.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


>


cuanto?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> cuanto?


 una oferta vic !!?? 
:dunno:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

i will have all this ready in 1 week if some one is interested in some thing PM me


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

DAYTON 13 INCH STAMP


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Ho much?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> i will have all this ready in 1 week if some one is interested in some thing PM me


:shocked:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> DAYTON 13 INCH STAMP


them some bad MF


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Ho much?


give me a call and i will give you a good deal :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> i will have all this ready in 1 week if some one is interested in some thing PM me


cuanto por los black chips?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> cuanto por los black chips?


X2


----------



## wolverine

I have 3 - 3 ear swept dayton Knocks I want to sell or trade. They are chrome, clean, 1 has a light scratch all three have red/burgundy dayton flag chips in them. I'll try and post pics when I have a few minutes, not in a hurry to seel unless someone in a hurry to buy. I'll take trades too, 64 impala or 54 Bel air goodies.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ROADSTER METAL CHIPS COLORS AVAILABLE $30 A SET FREE SHIPPING OR 4 SETS FOR $100 FREE SHIPPING


----------



## baggedout81

WOWZERSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caddydaddy505

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


. What's the price on a set


----------



## MR.59

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


How much on these?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

caddydaddy505 said:


> . What's the price on a set


 pm sent


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## montekels87

Anybody has og zenifth locking kos in chrome wit chips ???


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

I think some one is expanding his bisness

:rimshot:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

montekels87 said:


> Anybody has og zenifth locking kos in chrome wit chips ???


OG Zenith = Campbell Zeniths

Dont think they were made at all. Thats newer stuff.

Zenith of California Made some and the OGs have a patten number in the back. 

Contact the heckler he sales those.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Aztlan_Exile said:


> OG Zenith = Campbell Zeniths
> 
> Dont think they were made at all. Thats newer stuff.
> 
> Zenith of California Made some and the OGs have a patten number in the back.
> 
> Contact the heckler he sales those.


Well said ed....
Quote for truff....


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I think some one is expanding his bisness
> 
> :rimshot:





*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Well said ed....
> Quote for truff....


:wave::wave:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Well said ed....
> Quote for truff....


and the OG Campbell Zenith Wire Wheel Company is still doing business under *Wire Wheel King, Campbell, CA*. 

(_I know you all knew that but just in case_)


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:drama:


----------



## GT~PLATING

Aztlan_Exile said:


> OG Zenith = Campbell Zeniths
> 
> Dont think they were made at all. Thats newer stuff.
> 
> Zenith of California Made some and the OGs have a patten number in the back.
> 
> Contact the heckler he sales those.


I don't mean to be rude homie but who goes to say that all locking KOs had 
Patent No. on them? There is sets out there with no patent No. That say zenith wire wheel. When JD was out of stock on locking he would have regular 2 wings machined into lockings KOs. Besides JD using a local machine shop in LA make his product still makes them USA made. 
And I know who had a set of the locking stamped zenith I'll post pics later


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

GT~PLATING said:


> I don't mean to be rude homie but who goes to say that all locking KOs had
> Patent No. on them? There is sets out there with no patent No. That say zenith wire wheel. When JD was out of stock on locking he would have regular 2 wings machined into lockings KOs. Besides JD using a local machine shop in LA make his product still makes them USA made.
> And I know who had a set of the locking stamped zenith I'll post pics later


I dont mean to be rude either but it still proves my point. 

OG Zenith = Campbell Zenith. Period!!!


----------



## GT~PLATING

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


My carnal picked up 3 more sets of these let me know if u interested.
These turned out nice


----------



## El Gato Negro

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


 How much you asking 4 them ?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

GT~PLATING said:


> My carnal picked up 3 more sets of these let me know if u interested.
> These turned out nice





El Gato ***** said:


> How much you asking 4 them ?


PM SENT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> and the OG Campbell Zenith Wire Wheel Company is still doing business under *Wire Wheel King, Campbell, CA*.
> 
> (_I know you all knew that but just in case_)


:werd:


----------



## 509Rider

Got these brand new wwk knockoffs Came with my wheels but I already have locking KOs. 200 firm


----------



## Ragtop Ted

509Rider said:


> Got these brand new wwk knockoffs Came with my wheels but I already have locking KOs. 200 firm


Good deal


----------



## fool2

x2 i should have never even came in here because now i want them :banghead:


----------



## 509Rider

Ragtop Ted said:


> Good deal


Ya just tryin to hook the homies up


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## 509Rider

509Rider said:


> Got these brand new wwk knockoffs Came with my wheels but I already have locking KOs. 200 firm


Solded


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

509Rider said:


> Solded


That was fast


----------



## fool2

Yeah it was a good deal I was real tempted. Whoever bought them got a great price


----------



## 509Rider

Ya he got a good deal


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> More sets waiting for restoration.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

no tuve chansa de quitarle los chips para madartelos pero its done deal if you down??


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> no tuve chansa de quitarle los chips para madartelos pero its done deal if you down??


si mandala y las tengo listas en 10 dias o antes


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> si mandala y las tengo listas en 10 dias o antes


ya dijiste lowko 
so le corto los spokes y los tiro con los barrels ...coo?
tu nomas quieres los hubs y estrellas verdad?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

implala66 said:


> ahora es mi turno, hay me avisas cuando los recibas........................


 ya casi listas


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Que paso Vic?

Ai te encargo que hagas un milagrito con mis KOs. 

Especialmente el super swept que te mande. 

Gracias.


----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


> ya casi listas


:h5:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

implala66 said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup:



Aztlan_Exile said:


> Que paso Vic?
> 
> Ai te encargo que hagas un milagrito con mis KOs.
> 
> Especialmente el super swept que te mande.
> 
> Gracias.


despues de reparar esta no creo que sea mucho problema las tuyas :biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> despues de reparar esta no creo que sea mucho problema las tuyas :biggrin:


:h5:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

.


SouthSideCustoms said:


> ya casi listas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> i will have all this ready in 1 week if some one is interested in some thing PM me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Call me when their ready 8184425267


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*dayton good shape just faded gold best offer + shipping!!*_


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

$$$$$. stamp Zenith Campbell California


----------



## sixonebubble

Do you sell the knock off tool?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $$$$$. stamp Zenith Campbell California


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $$$$$. stamp Zenith Campbell California


$$$$$$:dunno:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> $$$$$$:dunno:


i think there going to a homie in LA


----------



## sixonebubble

sixonebubble said:


> Do you sell the knock off tool?


???


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

sixonebubble said:


> ???


pm sent


----------



## 48221

please post any 2 1/4 Z chips you have


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EBAY said:


> please post any 2 1/4 Z chips you have


I will post them in the morning I am out of town


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

I want the china 3 wing engrave for 200 pm me any time 
Thanks or call me 8184425267 asap


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> I want the china 3 wing engrave for 200 pm me any time
> Thanks or call me 8184425267 asap


pm sent


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

sixonebubble said:


> Do you sell the knock off tool?


I dont think he does. 

There's a guy on here who sales them for $55 shipped. 

A damn good price if you ask me. 

To ship the tool costs close to $25 alone.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I dont think he does.
> 
> There's a guy on here who sales them for $55 shipped.
> 
> *A damn good price if you ask me*.
> 
> To ship the tool costs close to $25 alone.


agreed !!
got my two tools


----------



## sixonebubble

OG Wheels has it for $15


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

sixonebubble said:


> OG Wheels has it for $15


How much they charge to ship it?

Or does shipping vary depending where it's shipped to?


----------



## sixonebubble

Think it varies, $15 shipping to me...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EBAY said:


> please post any 2 1/4 Z chips you have[/QUOTE


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

2.25







this are some 2.5.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> just got back from the chrome shop and i have my set ready





E.C. ROLO said:


> OG Campbell multi's would look bad ass in those knock offs bro!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## MR.59

HOW MUCH FOR THE RED ONES? 
NEED 2.25 IN RED ZENITHS
WITH THE "CORRECT" "Z"


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

MR.59 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THE RED ONES?
> NEED 2.25 IN RED ZENITHS
> WITH THE "CORRECT" "Z"


zenith of california


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

SouthSideCustoms said:


> only the ones that are one the pics by sets are available


I also want the last one 3 wings with 2.5 chip for $150
Include those on my other ones or give me a call


----------



## implala66

ya tengo una idea como se vernan puestos :thumbsup:, te encargo la foto del super swept con un chip azul puesto en uno de estos rines......................


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

I have this chips too.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

3 of each


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

I need one like this left side DAYTON.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> DAYTON 13 INCH STAMP


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## 62ssrag

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Thats a sick look!


----------



## Slowmotion719

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 3 of each


How much is each set of 3


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Slowmotion719 said:


> How much is each set of 3


pm sent


----------



## touchdowntodd

southside ...

pm me a price on the blue porelain eagles .. fuck it all 6 of em


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

touchdowntodd said:


> southside ...
> 
> pm me a price on the blue porelain eagles .. fuck it all 6 of em


Pm sent


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Cant wait for my KOs to get finished 

:x:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Cant wait for my KOs to get finished
> 
> :x:


yo creo que mañana salen todas :biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> yo creo que mañana salen todas :biggrin:


:shocked:


----------



## soloco

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


How much and what size chip?


----------



## FUCQH8RS

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Chk your pm sir


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


SALE PENDING I THINK THERE GOING TO THE EAST COAST


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


AND THESE ARE GOING THERE TOO SALE PENDING


----------



## SoCalLife

SouthSideCustoms said:


> I have this chips too.


How much for the KO's with the chips?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SoCalLife said:


> How much for the KO's with the chips?


 PM SENT


----------



## implala66

implala66 said:


> ya tengo una idea como se vernan puestos :thumbsup:, te encargo la foto del super swept con un chip azul puesto en uno de estos rines......................


:wave:


----------



## NINJA

Got these ko's up for grabs (ko's ONLY) They're brand new and never been mounted. PM me if interested

*SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD*


----------



## cruisethewhip

Pm sent


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Gooooooold

:fool2:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Dayton Gooooooold

:fool2:


----------



## lone star

SouthSideCustoms said:


> EBAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> please post any 2 1/4 Z chips you have[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are you asking for the multi color chevy bowties?
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> I have this chips too.





SouthSideCustoms said:


>


SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

new set with builder


----------



## oc kliquer

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SOLD SOLD SOLD


Yes sir:yes:Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## El Enemigo

Looking a set of locking knock offs don't care how the condition of chrome,gold is or how bad the wings r bet up.lmk


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

implala66 said:


> ya tengo una idea como se vernan puestos :thumbsup:, te encargo la foto del super swept con un chip azul puesto en uno de estos rines......................


aqui esta la foto que pediste.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

I have some new single knock offs available gold Dayton shark fins one of each.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

SouthSideCustoms said:


> aqui esta la foto que pediste.


How much for those knock-offs?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

4 left side DAYTON hex new


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> aqui esta la foto que pediste.


parece que las conosco!!
:biggrin:


----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


> aqui esta la foto que pediste.


gracias, justo como lo pense que se mirarian, y en los rienes ya puestas se veran mejor..................


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> parece que las conosco!!
> :biggrin:






implala66 said:


> gracias, justo como lo pense que se mirarian, y en los rienes ya puestas se veran mejor..................


:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> aqui esta la foto que pediste.


PINTA EL ANILLO AZUL!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> PINTA EL ANILLO AZUL!


lo voy a pintar morardo como la parte de abajo de mi 63


----------



## implala66

:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> PINTA EL ANILLO AZUL!


casi listas.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> casi listas.


:run::fool2:


----------



## MR.59

SouthSideCustoms said:


> aqui esta la foto que pediste.


Looking for a real nice set of the swepts k.os for the series 1 zeniths
Can trade, got other zenith knock offs, and early dayton all new,in both chrome and gold, all og , new parts, not rebuilt


----------



## MR.59

SouthSideCustoms said:


> zenith of california


How much?


----------



## implala66

:h5:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:drama:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 3 of each


 smooth top SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> DAYTON 13 INCH STAMP


SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 4 left side DAYTON hex new


1 pr. SOLD


----------



## bullet one

A new set of china's shark fins $120


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> new set with builder


got them back today. .


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> got them back today. .


:wow:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Ready for chrome Campbell stamp


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Ready for chrome Campbell stamp


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## PINK86REGAL

SouthSideCustoms said:


> I have some new single knock offs available gold Dayton shark fins one of each.


what u want for the one in the right ?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

For sale. And ready to ship


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

I have this set for sale too just the wheels or with knock offs.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:shocked:


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> A new set of china's shark fins $120


$100


----------



## LBC00

got any single 2 bar, i need the right side with a recessed end to put a chip in


----------



## SoCalLife

Hey Victor, I got the chips yesterday. :thumbsup: Thanks again.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

LBC00 said:


> got any single 2 bar, i need the right side with a recessed end to put a chip in


I only have left side 2 bars with the hex on the top or 2 bars left side send me some pics on pm 



SoCalLife said:


> Hey Victor, I got the chips yesterday. :thumbsup: Thanks again.


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


:wow:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## texas12064

How much for the 3way straight? And what brand?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

LBC00 said:


> got any single 2 bar, i need the right side with a recessed end to put a chip in


 found this @ the shop today.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :x:
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Got this today with a cut for a 2.5 chip.







http.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


> I need one like this left side DAYTON.


en la pagina de Dayton los tienen nuevos..................... :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

SouthSideCustoms said:


> found this @ the shop today.


how much?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*gracias SOUTH SIDE CUSTOMS !!
SALIERON CHINGON!!!
BUEN JALE!!
SE AVIENTAN!!*_


----------



## EXCANDALOW

QUE TIENES DE 2.5 CHIPS DE VENTA??


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Looking good Vic. Hit me up on a set of these rings...


----------



## implala66

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*gracias SOUTH SIDE CUSTOMS !!
> SALIERON CHINGON!!!
> BUEN JALE!!
> SE AVIENTAN!!*_


x66



implala66 said:


> ahora es mi turno, hay me avisas cuando los recibas........................



se me habian olvidado las mias, producto terminado..................


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



CHINGONAS!!


----------



## bullet one

bullet one said:


> A new set of china's shark fins $120


$80 bucks


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

more back from the chrome


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## MR.GM84

[h=2]







[/h]








chrome









BRING DOWN THOSE 5 DOG EARS ALL CHROME THANKS VICTOR HOW MUCH FOR THE BLUE EAGLE CHIPS ?​


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


----------



## SoCalLife

SouthSideCustoms said:


> more back from the chrome


Do you still have the Zenith KO that are on the bottom row in the first picture?


----------



## Ant63ss

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Your pm box is full


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Ant63ss said:


> Your pm box is full


pm sent


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SouthSideCustoms said:


>



NICE


----------



## EXCANDALOW

que paso vic!!









*azule oh verde?*


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*estan sin abrir todavia pero para un homie ill open one!!
ya sabes!!*


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> que paso vic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *azule oh verde?*


:wow: :worship: :fool2:



EXCANDALOW said:


> *estan sin abrir todavia pero para un homie ill open one!!
> ya sabes!!*


 verdes homie your the man sabia que tenias el clavo GRACIAS .........


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Wire Wheel King said:


> NICE


:wave: :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> For sale. And ready to ship





SouthSideCustoms said:


> I have this set for sale too just the wheels or with knock offs.


O


SouthSideCustoms said:


>


available


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt for a good homie to deal with !!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

real zenith restore chips


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> que paso vic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *azule oh verde?*


:shocked:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :shocked:


----------



## MR.GM84

SEE YOU SUNDAY VICTOR AT POMONA SWAP MEET HE WILL BE IN ROW 17 SPACES 71,73:h5:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

MR.GM84 said:


> SEE YOU SUNDAY VICTOR AT POMONA SWAP MEET HE WILL BE IN ROW 17 SPACES 71,73:h5:


:thumbsup: Good deals


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Man I am sick abd tired if this pm game cant any body on this pist put a price on there kos and a ph # to call them instead of pm back and forth I am trying to buy those 2bars put in been a week now and I still dont know a price and if they are sold are not???????


----------



## MR.GM84

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Man I am sick and tired if this pm game cant any body on this post put a price on there kos and a ph # to call them instead of pm back and forth!
> 
> I am trying to buy those 2bars


IF YOU LOOK CLOSE ENOUGH :wow:TO VICTOR'S SIGNATURE HIS NUMBER'S POSTED :rimshot:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Man I am sick and tired if this pm game cant any body on this post put a price on there kos and a ph # to call them instead of pm back and forth!
> 
> I am trying to buy those 2bars


Gary you have my # 6196386573 



MR.GM84 said:


> IF YOU LOOK CLOSE ENOUGH :wow:TO VICTOR'S SIGNATURE HIS NUMBER'S POSTED :rimshot:


thanks homie see you this Sunday I have your grill ready :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Back from chrome stamp Dayton knock offs .


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Back from chrome stamp Dayton knock offs .


vic si te salen unas knock offs con los tornillos (locking) me avisas!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> vic si te salen unas knock offs con los tornillos (locking) me avisas!!


Ya esta te marco creo que me van a llevar unas


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Ya esta te marco creo que me van a llevar unas


SIMON!!
TENGO LOS 2 1/2 CHIPS DE LAS KNOCK OFFS QUE ISISTE QUE LLA NO SE VEN BIEN POR QUE ESTAN VIEJOS TU CRES QUE SALGAN BIEN SI LAS CROMAMOS DE NUEVO?
TE VOY A MANDAR FOTO!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SINGLE DAYTON CHIPS


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SINGLE CHIPS


----------



## MR.GM84

man i am sick and tired of victor having all the good shit :rimshot:it was cool kickin with you at pomona :drama:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

new china dog ears


----------



## down79

How much for 4 white chips to 73129


SouthSideCustoms said:


> SINGLE DAYTON CHIPS


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

OG ZENITH MULTI COLOR CHIPS 2.5 AND 2.25







OG ZENITH PORCELAIN CHIPS


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

CUANTO POR LOS MULTICOLOR 2.5?


----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


> OG ZENITH PORCELAIN CHIPS


2 1/4 ?????


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

best offer takes them.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

pak of cigs :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Real ones


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Real ones


desos no le ago!:facepalm:


----------



## MR.GM84

EXCANDALOW said:


> pak of cigs :biggrin:


1 blunt:420:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

WTF


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Back from chrome stamp Dayton knock offs .


AVAILABLE 



SouthSideCustoms said:


>


 SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> WTF


CANDO LA VI ESTABA EN 78 DOLLARES Y SE ME ISO CARA CON EL ENVIO!!
:facepalm:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> CANDO LA VI ESTABA EN 78 DOLLARES Y SE ME ISO CARA CON EL ENVIO!!
> :facepalm:


ya yo agarre la otra. Porque la ocupaba para hacer mi set de dayton


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> CANDO LA VI ESTABA EN 78 DOLLARES Y SE ME ISO CARA CON EL ENVIO!!
> :facepalm:


Jajaj pinche Jose con tus comentarios. LMAO.

Always make me laugh bro.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Jajaj pinche Jose con tus comentarios. LMAO.
> 
> Always make me laugh bro.


:scrutinize:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Jajaj pinche Jose con tus comentarios. LMAO.
> 
> Always make me laugh bro.


 donde andavas Perdido :wave:



EXCANDALOW said:


> :scrutinize:


cuanto por los cigarros homie :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

$$$$$.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

looks like someone needs some rings?


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Are these for sale?


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $$$$$.


And what about thease $ ?


----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


> real zenith restore chips


siempre si se van a poder restaurar????? me avisas cuanto....


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

implala66 said:


> siempre si se van a poder restaurar????? me avisas cuanto....


$40 el set


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> donde andavas Perdido :wave:


De vagaciones


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> De vagaciones


:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $$$$$.





66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> looks like someone needs some rings?


:yes:



66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> And what about thease $ ?


$800 plus shipping


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>





66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Are these for sale?


 NO these are for my personal collection


----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $40 el set


que colores??? y es solamente un color todo el chip???



SouthSideCustoms said:


> :yes:
> 
> $800 plus shipping


yo pense que te ibas a quedar con los super swepts....................


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

implala66 said:


> que colores??? y es solamente un color todo el chip???
> 
> 
> 
> yo pense que te ibas a quedar con los super swepts....................


Ya a de tener un chingo por ai guardados. Lol


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:wow::drama:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

implala66 said:


> que colores??? y es solamente un color todo el chip???
> 
> 
> 
> yo pense que te ibas a quedar con los super swepts....................


$40 por cromar los chips estas son otras super swepts tengo unas guardas para mi 



Aztlan_Exile said:


> Ya a de tener un chingo por ai guardados. Lol


ya estoy igual que tu :rofl:



EXCANDALOW said:


> :wow::drama:


:wave: cuantas cajetillas por los 2.5 multis ??


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $40 por cromar los chips estas son otras super swepts tengo unas guardas para mi
> 
> ya estoy igual que tu :rofl:
> 
> :wave: cuantas cajetillas por los 2.5 multis ??


ILL TEXT YOU


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> ILL TEXT YOU


:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Ya a de tener un chingo por ai guardados. Lol


este es uno de los mios


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

y estos tambien


----------



## MR.59

SouthSideCustoms said:


> y estos tambien


THEM 3 BAR SHORT AT LOOKING GREAT! WHAT HAPPENED ON THEM ONTHER THANGS? MEMBER,,,,,,YOU MEMBER!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

MR.59 said:


> THEM 3 BAR SHORT AT LOOKING GREAT! WHAT HAPPENED ON THEM ONTHER THANGS? MEMBER,,,,,,YOU MEMBER!


the chips ?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

te voy a mandar mis chips con los faros para cromarlos ....


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> este es uno de los mios


:shocked:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

The restoration and rechroming of my KOs was sick:




















Great work Vic. Thanks again.*


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> te voy a mandar mis chips con los faros para cromarlos ....


ok los mando mañana y te paso el tracking :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> The restoration and rechroming of my KOs was sick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work Vic. Thanks again.*


gracias a ti te ando consiguiendo el otro de 2 alas .me tarde pero salieron bien


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> real zenith restore chips $$$$$ 125 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## MR.GM84

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


are these repops ? lol 
TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

MR.GM84 said:


> are these repops ? lol
> TTT :nicoderm:


that why i posted the picture before and after :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

SouthSideCustoms said:


> the chips ?


Super swept


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

[Q

























SouthSideCustoms said:


> $$$$$.


 sale pending on this set there going to JAPAN with a set of black rings


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sale pending on this set there going to JAPAN with a set of black rings


esas estan perronas!!
:fool2:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> esas estan perronas!!
> :fool2:


X2


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> esas estan perronas!!
> :fool2:





Aztlan_Exile said:


> X2


tengo unos anillos ***** con gris disponibles :h5:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> tengo unos anillos ***** con gris disponibles :h5:


:shocked:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> tengo unos anillos ***** con gris disponibles :h5:


no tengo knock offs con el corte para esos anillos!!
estan shingones!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Cuanto?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> no tengo knock offs con el corte para esos anillos!!
> estan shingones!!


Im sure he has the KOs to go with them.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## Llerenas1960s

ANYBODY GOT ANY GOLD DAYTON 2 WINGS FOR SALE PM ME NEED A SET


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> ANYBODY GOT ANY GOLD DAYTON 2 WINGS FOR SALE PM ME NEED A SET


 i just have singles


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGTEX325

*want to buy*

want to buy a set of four engraved two bar do u have a set ???


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


:wow:


----------



## 62ssrag

TTT for the homies from SouthSideCustoms.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

62ssrag said:


> TTT for the homies from SouthSideCustoms.


 :wave: see you at the L.A. show


----------



## caddydaddy505

how much for 3 bar straight wing


----------



## caddydaddy505

MR.GM84 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRING DOWN THOSE 5 DOG EARS ALL CHROME THANKS VICTOR HOW MUCH FOR THE BLUE EAGLE CHIPS ?​


 in the 2nd row from left


----------



## implala66

ya llegaron las otras azules.......................


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

implala66 said:


> ya llegaron las otras azules.......................


:wow: tengo otras 2 for trade knock offs and chips


----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :wow: tengo otras 2 for trade knock offs and chips


las otras 2's azules??? cuales knock offs y chips????


----------



## EXCANDALOW

implala66 said:


> ya llegaron las otras azules.......................


tengo tres de las 2 wing dayton knock offs si te interesan!!


----------



## implala66

EXCANDALOW said:


> tengo tres de las 2 wing dayton knock offs si te interesan!!


gracias, pero creo que ya sabes cuales ando buscando ahora, .................... :thumbsup:


----------



## lefty13

Looking to buy some zenith Knock offs ASAP pm me


----------



## EXCANDALOW

implala66 said:


> gracias, pero creo que ya sabes cuales ando buscando ahora, .................... :thumbsup:


bas a tener que quebrar el cochinito lowko!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> bas a tener que quebrar el cochinito lowko!


Jajajaja,

Thats fucking funny bro. 

But TRUE!!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Looking for one of this knock offs


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

lefty13 said:


> Looking to buy some zenith Knock offs ASAP pm me


pm sent 



EXCANDALOW said:


> bas a tener que quebrar el cochinito lowko!


 gracias homie se van a ver bien en el 59 



Aztlan_Exile said:


> Jajajaja,
> 
> Thats fucking funny bro.
> 
> But TRUE!!!


:wave:


----------



## implala66

EXCANDALOW said:


> bas a tener que quebrar el cochinito lowko!


se me hace que no voy a acompletar con el cochinito, voy a tener que vender todo el rancho................


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

implala66 said:


> se me hace que no voy a acompletar con el cochinito, voy a tener que vender todo el rancho................


LOL


----------



## EXCANDALOW

implala66 said:


> se me hace que no voy a acompletar con el cochinito, voy a tener que vender todo el rancho................


oh uno que otro morro!!
cabrones no mas chingan mas que lo que ayudan!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Looking for one of this knock offs


Is that a 2.50 recess..if so ive got one 
ht me up vic:biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Is that a 2.50 recess..if so ive got one
> ht me up vic:biggrin:


pm sent


----------



## lefty13

Looking for zenith knock offs needed ASAP pm


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

TTT


----------



## 1BADLAC

View attachment 533261
got these!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> oh uno que otro morro!!
> cabrones no mas chingan mas que lo que ayudan!!


Ready homie.


----------



## atlascustoms

1BADLAC said:


> View attachment 533261
> got these!


Whats The Ticket?


----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Ready homie.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

best way to contact me email [email protected] i will be @ the LA show this weekend


----------



## Crash1964

Hello, I looking for Dayton adapters and either Dayton or Zenith KO's. Pm me ASAP.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Ready homie.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


>


:wave:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :wave:


Whats up vick. 

I sent u an email so i could stop and say whats up at the show but didnt get a reply.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Whats up vick.
> 
> I sent u an email so i could stop and say whats up at the show but didnt get a reply.


no lo agarre homie porque no me marcaste of pasaste por mi carro


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> no lo agarre homie porque no me marcaste of pasaste por mi carro


must of been nice!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

this are going to the chrome shop


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ready


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Nice

:nicoderm:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> this are going to the chrome shop


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Que pacho Vic. 

Vas ir al show en las vegas?

Vas a llevar tu tres?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Que pacho Vic.
> 
> Vas ir al show en las vegas?
> 
> Vas a llevar tu tres?


simon es el ultimo show para ese carro sigue el 59 si vas me marcas


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> simon es el ultimo show para ese carro sigue el 59 si vas me marcas


Simon,

Ai te marco. 

Se me Habia perdido el recargadot de mi radio nextel 

:happysad:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Simon,
> 
> Ai te marco.
> 
> Se me Habia perdido el recargadot de mi radio nextel
> 
> :happysad:


ya esta me marcas si vas :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84

dy









2 1/2 or 2 1/4?:h5:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

MR.GM84 said:


> dy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 1/2 or 2 1/4?:h5:


 2.25


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SouthSideCustoms said:


>




GOOD JOB :thumbsup: WE never thought of doing that. We must have a 1000 of them that are 2-1/4" and 2-1/2" thrown in a box.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Wire Wheel King said:


> GOOD JOB :thumbsup: WE never thought of doing that. We must have a 1000 of them that are 2-1/4" and 2-1/2" thrown in a box.


just trying to do something different :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> this are going to the chrome shop





SouthSideCustoms said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Series One Super Swepts!

With Gold Bicentennial Chips,Kos Are In Good Shape,Gold in Drivers Condition Engraving in great Condition. $1300 

2 Bar New Zenith Style Hex With OG Zenith Campbell Of Califorina Chips $650

3 Wing OG Zenith Kos With OG Zenith Cambell Of Califorina Chips & Safty Hooks $750

Call Or Text Gary 916-208-8099


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

And The Last Of My Last Chrome Muliti-Colored Chips

$225 A Set

Og Campbell Colored Eagle Chips Red ,White & Black $180 A Set

All Chrome OG Campbell Of California Multi Chips $200


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

DAYTON 2 wing smooth


----------



## EXCANDALOW

q~vo vic!
me llegaron los chips pero no los recivi yo ahi los miro el lunes gracias homie!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> q~vo vic!
> me llegaron los chips pero no los recivi yo ahi los miro el lunes gracias homie!!
> :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Q


SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> restore and chrome 2.5 campbell chips $155 free shipping
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Q
> 
> 
> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> restore and chrome 2.5 campbell chips $155 free shipping
> 
> 
> 
> estos se ven bien...............
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Wire Wheel King




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Wire Wheel King said:


> WEEKEND SPECIAL
> 
> OG 2-1/4" muli color chips
> 
> $100.00 SHIPPED
> 
> NO REPEAT CUSTOMERS 3- SETS TO BE SOLD AT THIS PRICE


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WEEKEND SPECIAL
OG 2-1/4" muli color chips
$100.00 SHIPPED 
ALL SOLD


----------



## Llerenas1960s

SouthSideCustoms said:


> DAYTON 2 wing smooth


HOW MUCH FOR THE GOLD TWO WINGS


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

OG Campbell Of California Multi Chips $225

Call Or Text Gary 916-208-8099


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> DAYTON 2 wing smooth


How much for the Smokes?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THE GOLD TWO WINGS


i only have single knock offs on gold


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> How much for the Smokes?


not for sale me los paso un homie :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Series One Super Swepts!
> 
> With Gold Bicentennial Chips,Kos Are In Good Shape,Gold in Drivers Condition Engraving in great Condition. $1300
> 
> 2 Bar New Zenith Style Hex With OG Zenith Campbell Of Califorina Chips $650
> 
> 3 Wing OG Zenith Kos With OG Zenith Cambell Of Califorina Chips & Safty Hooks $750
> 
> Call Or Text Gary 916-208-8099





66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


>





66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


>





66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


>





66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> And The Last Of My Last Chrome Muliti-Colored Chips
> 
> $225 A Set
> 
> Og Campbell Colored Eagle Chips Red ,White & Black $180 A Set
> 
> All Chrome OG Campbell Of California Multi Chips $200


theres thread jackers everywhere


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> not for sale me los paso un homie :biggrin::biggrin:


PASAME SU INFO LOWKO!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> PASAME SU INFO LOWKO!!


:scrutinize:


----------



## implala66

:wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

DAYTON 3NWINGS


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## MR.GM84

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


are those my chips and knock offs vic?:h5:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

MR.GM84 said:


> are those my chips and knock offs vic?:h5:


Mike I post this pic to show you the chips you said you didn't like


----------



## MR.GM84

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Mike I post this pic to show you the chips you said you didn't like


:buttkick: :nicoderm:


----------



## Juiced only

implala66 said:


> ya llegaron las otras azules.......................



How much for them 2-bar spinners?


----------



## Llerenas1960s

SouthSideCustoms said:


> DAYTON 3NWINGS


 HOW MUCH


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> HOW MUCH


pm sent


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

taking offers


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SouthSideCustoms said:


> taking offers


13 or 14??
..pm me $$$


----------



## Juiced only

Juiced only said:


> How much for them 2-bar spinners?


x2


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> DAYTON 3NWINGS


SOLD to the homie skim :thumbsup:



SouthSideCustoms said:


> Back from chrome stamp Dayton knock offs .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 wings smooth top are available


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## Skim

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SOLD to the homie skim :thumbsup:


THANK YOU SIR


----------



## MR.59

Skim said:


> THANK YOU SIR


DID YOU BUY THE DOMED 3 BAR?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

found this set in my shop new 3 wing LUXOR knock off


----------



## EXCANDALOW

vic de casualidad tienes unas series2 2 wing madriadas para powder coat?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

score this today in a local tire shop in TJ taking offers


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> vic de casualidad tienes unas series2 2 wing madriadas para powder coat?


 no homie solo tengo 3 wings de las alas planas


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

single knock offs for sale














3 left side Dayton 3 ways







4 left 2 stamp zenith of cali


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

CHINA KNOCK OFFS WITH CAMPBELL CHIPS 1 SET AVAILABLE 3 CHIPS TO CHOSE $250 SHIP


----------



## MR.59

SouthSideCustoms said:


> score this today in a local tire shop in TJ taking offers


THOSE WILL CHROME UP LIKE NEW


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

MR.59 said:


> THOSE WILL CHROME UP LIKE NEW


i know i will have them restored and ready in 1 week :wave:


----------



## Juiced only

Juiced only said:


> x2


x3 what the is your deal?>


----------



## Juiced only

Juiced only said:


> x3 asshole,what the fuck is your deal?>


Damn man,I ask you 2 times about them 2-bars spinners with the blue chips in them,Niaaz gots Money here


----------



## implala66

Juiced only said:


> Damn man,I ask you 2 times about them 2-bars spinners with the blue chips in them,Niaaz gots Money here


maybe he doesn't respond because they are not his, they are mine and they are not for sale.......................


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

implala66 said:


> ya llegaron las otras azules.......................





Juiced only said:


> How much for them 2-bar spinners?





Juiced only said:


> x3 what the is your deal?>





Juiced only said:


> Damn man,I ask you 2 times about them 2-bars spinners with the blue chips in them,Niaaz gots Money here


those are for his car i think hes not selling them


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

2 WING DAYTON SMOOTH TOP $270 FREE SHIPPING


----------



## mikelowsix4

SouthSideCustoms said:


> score this today in a local tire shop in TJ taking offers


 HOw much for these the way they are?


----------



## mikelowsix4

SouthSideCustoms said:


> any offers??? this set its ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this set i will get it chrome next week


hey do you still have these 3 wing ko's ? looking for another set of the bottom pic? let me know. Mikelowsix4


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> no homie solo tengo 3 wings de las alas planas


FOTO Y PRECIO X~FA


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

2 wings smooth top are available
3 WAYS ZENITH CAMPBELL KNOCK OFFS AND CHIPS AVAILABLE 

























SouthSideCustoms said:


> found this set in my shop new 3 wing LUXOR knock off


 LUXOR 3 WINGS sold sold sold


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

3 left side Dayton 3 ways







4 left 2 stamp zenith of cali


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

CHINA KNOCK OFFS WITH CAMPBELL CHIPS 1 SET AVAILABLE 3 CHIPS TO CHOSE $250 SHIP


----------



## Padilla 505

200 shipped


----------



## Padilla 505

3 wing dayton two left side make me a offer SOLD To NO JOKE there on there way Homie


----------



## ibarra6263

Padilla 505 said:


> View attachment 546963
> 200 shipped


I'll take them!!!!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> [/QUOTE


----------



## Padilla 505

ibarra6263 said:


> I'll take them!!!!!


THANKS HOMIE THERE ON THERE WAY


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/348607-super-show-wheels-knock-offs-especial.html


----------



## CADDYLUVA

how much for a set of these? 2RIGHT and 2 LEFT???


SouthSideCustoms said:


> SOLD to the homie skim :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back from chrome stamp Dayton knock offs .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 wings smooth top are available
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

CADDYLUVA said:


> how much for a set of these? 2RIGHT and 2 LEFT???
> 
> 
> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD to the homie skim :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 week special price $220 on the 2 way smooth top dayton ko's
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

BACK FROM THE CHROME SHOP


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> BACK FROM THE CHROME SHOP


dayton eagles SOLD


----------



## ibarra6263

Padilla 505 said:


> View attachment 546963
> 200 shipped


I received my knockoffs today!!!!! Thanks for the sweet deal and fast shipping!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC D

SouthSideCustoms said:


> dayton eagles SOLD


CANT WAIT TO GET THEM..:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

new china dog ears


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/348607-super-show-wheels-knock-offs-especial.html


 :rimshot:super show sale ending soon :rimshot:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> new china dog ears


SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> BACK FROM THE CHROME SHOP


----------



## JINXED32

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> BACK FROM THE CHROME SHOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much for the chrome dayton flags?
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

JINXED32 said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> how much for the chrome dayton flags?
> 
> 
> 
> $110 shipped
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:rimshot:


----------



## down79

do you have any chrome ocagon kos with dayton flag ingraved on face?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> BACK FROM THE CHROME SHOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 left side Dayton 3 ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 left 2 stamp zenith of cali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> new china dog ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sold sold sold
Click to expand...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

El Tres looking good today Victor!

It was cool meeting you and your brothers. 

I took pics but I guess my photo bucket account is full


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> El Tres looking good today Victor!
> 
> It was cool meeting you and your brothers.
> 
> I took pics but I guess my photo bucket account is full


were the shirt in a texas show as soon went I finish the nine I am going to all the big shows and I will go to TX. Nice meeting you ED


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> were the shirt in a texas show as soon I finish the nine I am going to all the big shows and I will go to TX. Nice meeting you ED


Simon Bro,

Ya estubo!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> El Tres looking good today Victor!
> 
> It was cool meeting you and your brothers.
> 
> I took pics but I guess my photo bucket account is full





SouthSideCustoms said:


> were the shirt in a texas show as soon I finish the nine I am going to all the big shows and I will go to TX. Nice meeting you ED





Aztlan_Exile said:


> Simon Bro,
> 
> Ya estubo!


ya saben las reglas!!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> ya saben las reglas!!!!





Luego pongo fotos


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Luego pongo fotos


X2


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wearing my T-Shirt today:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Vic's Tres and set up:



















Campbell Zenith KOs










Daytona's tires on OG Zs:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> BACK FROM THE CHROME SHOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the bag of chips honz.
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Vic's Tres and set up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campbell Zenith KOs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daytona's tires on OG Zs:


no se te pasa nada prox año me toca ami tomarle fotos a tu 58 y 63


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

FREAKY TALES said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the bag of chips honz.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Came home to find my box of goodies you sent Vic. 

I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Came home to find my box of goodies you sent Vic.
> 
> I'll post pics tomorrow.


please do!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> please do!!


No se como le hace El Vic pero encuentra un Chingo de Goodies!!!

:dunno:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> No se como le hace El Vic pero encuentra un Chingo de Goodies!!!
> 
> :dunno:


SI ESTOY VIENDO!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> No se como le hace El Vic pero encuentra un Chingo de Goodies!!!
> 
> :dunno:


aveces no siempre 



EXCANDALOW said:


> SI ESTOY VIENDO!!


si viviera donde tu vives no durmiera buscando cosas


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

2.5 chrome chips


----------



## 1lowreality

SouthSideCustoms said:


> must go all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAYTON DOG EARS TRIPLE CHROME $400 NO CHIPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAYTON OG NEW NEVER USED $200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAYTON FLUTED SHARK FINS USED NEED CHROME $ 120 (JUST HAVE 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHINAS 3 WINGS ENGRAVED $200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SINGLE CHINA KNOCK OFFS FOR BUMPER KITS $50 EA ENGRAVED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3WING CHINAS WITH 2.5 CHIPS $150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL SETS ADD $20 FOR SHIPPING AND TRACKING # ANY WERE IN THE US


 you got a number pm me im looking for 2 prong ones engraved chinas all 4


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> aveces no siempre
> 
> si viviera donde tu vives no durmiera buscando cosas


:wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> si viviera donde tu vives no durmiera buscando cosas


NO TENGO PROBLEMA BUSCANDO COSAS LO QUE NO AYO ES FERIA!!:facepalm:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

1lowreality said:


> you got a number pm me im looking for 2 prong ones engraved chinas all 4


6196386573


----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


> aveces no siempre
> 
> si viviera donde tu vives no durmiera buscando cosas


segun me informaron hay 2's set de super swepts serie 1 de venta, la misma persona que tenia/tiene los de la serie 2's de oro...............


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

implala66 said:


> segun me informaron hay 2's set de super swepts serie 1 de venta, la misma persona que tenia/tiene los de la serie 2's de oro...............


:shh:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## implala66

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :shh:


entonces que paso con la foto, no eran inventos ????


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

implala66 said:


> entonces que paso con la foto, no eran inventos ????


La foto que uso para los asules era de las fotos que puso Gary cuando puso en venta los Series IIs


----------



## EXCANDALOW

implala66 said:


> segun me informaron hay 2's set de super swepts serie 1 de venta, la misma persona que tenia/tiene los de la serie 2's de oro...............



la pura $$$ con ese vato!!
:drama:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> La foto que uso para los asules era de las fotos que puso Gary cuando puso en venta los Series IIs


:wow:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 2.5 chrome chips





Aztlan_Exile said:


>





EXCANDALOW said:


> :wow:


:wave::wave:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

EXCANDALOW said:


> NO TENGO PROBLEMA BUSCANDO COSAS LO QUE NO AYO ES FERIA!!:facepalm:


Lol


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :wave::wave:


Que onda Vic?

Dile a tu carnal que no se le olvide lo que me prometio en Vegas (No ****)


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Que onda Vic?
> 
> Dile a tu carnal que no se le olvide lo que me prometio en Vegas (No ****)


me dijo que sacara las copias pero desde que llegue de Vegas he estado ocupado termination la blicla de mi hijo esque fuimos all show de la gente ayer lo ago esta semana sin falta


----------



## bigperro619

I have two 3 wing dayton knock offs in decent condition. The one with the indention for the chip. With no chips. One right and one left . I have them in San Diego. Asking $80 bucks + shipping . Lmk . Call me or text me for pics 619210five eight three one. Thanks


----------



## cruisethewhip

How much for the 2 wing knock offs that chips go onto? 
Shipped to 60087


----------



## no joke

Padilla 505 said:


> View attachment 546964
> 3 wing dayton two left side make me a offer SOLD To NO JOKE there on there way Homie


Thanks for my knockoffs homie very smooth transaction


----------



## Padilla 505

no joke said:


> Thanks for my knockoffs homie very smooth transaction


Your Welcome Homie ill send you pics of rest of the Dayton stuff i got homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

restore wheels and knock offs


----------



## 62ssrag

SouthSideCustoms said:


> restore wheels and knock offs


nice!


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Have these gold domes. K/os only. 180 Shipped. PM ME


----------



## implala66

:wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:rimshot:


----------



## MR.GM84

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :rimshot:



Where the fuck have you been ? I thought the polica picked you up


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

MR.GM84 said:


> Where the fuck have you been ? I thought the polica picked you up


long weekend with the show and i had work at the shop check out the pics http://www.layitlow.com/forums/38-regional-lowriders/249403-tijuana-mx-riders-54.html


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

72 spoke straight lace dayton 13x7 restore $1200 no accessories. .


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## chosen one

How much
Kos


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C.

stamped d's best offer/trade


----------



## k louie

100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C. said:


> stamped d's best offer/trade


Is there all 4 or just the 3


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C.

k louie said:


> Is there all 4 or just the 3


 theres only 3 homie


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

get this engrave from my homie jaster for my personal collection


----------



## MR.GM84

SouthSideCustoms said:


> get this engrave from my homie jaster for my personal collection


:fool2:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> get this engrave from my homie jaster for my personal collection





MR.GM84 said:


> :fool2:


 lets do a set for you homie


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

back from chrome


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## Robert =woody65=

whats the price on this


SouthSideCustoms said:


>


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Yea how much$ ?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


ttt


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


$350


----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


>





SouthSideCustoms said:


>





SouthSideCustoms said:


>


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:nicoderm:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

QUE ONDA...... VITOR!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT GOT THEM BACK FROM JAGSTER


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> TTT GOT THEM BACK FROM JAGSTER


*
chingao que cambiaso!!*


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> TTT GOT THEM BACK FROM JAGSTER



:worship:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:shocked:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

How much for the 3 ear Dayton Swepts $?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

My adapters and knock off's series 2 back from chrome


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> How much for the 3 ear Dayton Swepts $?


pm sent


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

implala66 said:


>





EXCANDALOW said:


> QUE ONDA...... VITOR!!





EXCANDALOW said:


> *
> chingao que cambiaso!!*





R0L0 said:


> :worship:





Aztlan_Exile said:


> :shocked:


:wave::h5:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> My adapters and knock off's series 2 back from chrome


:shocked:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> My adapters and knock off's series 2 back from chrome


*oyes vitor estoy buscando unas series 2s two wing knock offs para pintar...si te salen unas!!*


----------



## EXCANDALOW

condision de el chromo no importa las voy a pintar


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Back from the chrome shop


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Back from the chrome shop


Lookin good vic!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Back from the chrome shop


:nicoderm:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> restore wheels and knock offs


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 72 spoke straight lace dayton 13x7 restore $1200 no accessories. .


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


----------



## jjfrom713

Look good so that set is 1200\no knockoffs bout how much is shipping to houston,tx77033


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

jjfrom713 said:


> Look good so that set is 1200\no knockoffs bout how much is shipping to houston,tx77033


pm sent


----------



## Nasty

anybody got a set of chrome china 2 wing/ dog ears for sale?? pm me please! thanks


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

there's no impossibles


----------



## MR.59

SouthSideCustoms said:


> there's no impossibles


man, they beat on them!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:rimshot:


----------



## implala66

:wave:


----------



## MR.GM84

Where's Victor ?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 72 spoke straight lace dayton 13x7 restore $1200 no accessories. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

MR.GM84 said:


> Where's Victor ?


Roaming the streets of Califas looking for goodies. 





He's always available via phone, radio (push to talk), or email

PM sent.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

implala66 said:


> :wave:


:wave:



MR.GM84 said:


> Where's Victor ?


que onda mike I'm working hard 



Aztlan_Exile said:


> Roaming the streets of Califas looking for goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's always available via phone, radio (push to talk), or email
> 
> PM sent.


 al rato te mando tus fotos here's what i have ready got all this last weekend


----------



## EXCANDALOW

vitor que tienes de series2 knock offs que no esten restauradas?
no se me a olvidado tu caja de zenith homie ..... a estado bien ocupado.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

1BADLAC said:


> View attachment 533261
> got these!


I came across some gold 3 prong with the cut in the top for this style emblem, emblems missing tho. Are the emblems available? Or Wat can I get for the k.o's


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

SouthSideCustoms said:


> I have this set for sale too just the wheels or with knock offs.





R these still for sale? Wats the price


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 72 spoke straight lace dayton 13x7 restore $1200 no accessories. .
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT all the goodies available @ the majestics new yers picnic lmk what you need at the Cadillac connect both


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

anyone have the brown gold chips?? uffin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> TTT all the goodies available @ the majestics new yers picnic lmk what you need at the Cadillac connect both


Q-Vo!


----------



## dirty dan

Any one got Dayton chips for sale black with the eagle on it pm me or tex 432 940 4877


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

HUEY HEFNER said:


> anyone have the brown gold chips?? uffin:


I have. Chromd and all gold. Paint to any color


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

SouthSideCustoms said:


> I have. Chromd and all gold. Paint to any color


IM GOOD WITH THOSE I WAS JUS LOOKING FOR THE BROWN ONES IN THE PIC NEXT TO THE RED CHIPS,,THANX


----------



## lone star

HUEY HEFNER said:


> IM GOOD WITH THOSE I WAS JUS LOOKING FOR THE BROWN ONES IN THE PIC NEXT TO THE RED CHIPS,,THANX


Those are pretty rare, very nice, one of my favorite combos, the brown and golds....


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Them wht n gold eagle campbell chips are ballin


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

HUEY HEFNER said:


> anyone have the brown gold chips?? uffin:


If anyone has the wht n gold campbells pm ill buy


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> If anyone has the wht n gold campbells pm ill buy


They're mine


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 72 spoke straight lace dayton 13x7 restore $1200 no accessories. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

lone star said:


> Those are pretty rare, very nice, one of my favorite combos, the brown and golds....


yeah i liked them when we had put them on johns brown le cab.. he got them from the homie kicuchi..and had a few sets now cant find them lol..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> If anyone has the wht n gold campbells pm ill buy


damm i only have one but its a jd..one...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

Ragtop Ted said:


> They're mine


thats ur set of chips?? do wanna sell the brown and gold ones??


----------



## Ragtop Ted

HUEY HEFNER said:


> thats ur set of chips?? do wanna sell the brown and gold ones??


No not the brown gold ones. Those are real nice too I like them. And they're not being repopped like some other Z chips. I wish I had them.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

There nice


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Z chips being repoped ???


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Complete new set china zenith style 2.25 multi color wwk logos included
$155 Shipped 
Pm if interested..
TTT


----------



## Mr.Brown

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Complete new set china zenith style 2.25 multi color wwk logos included
> $155 Shipped
> Pm if interested..
> TTT


 Nice set, good price.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Mr.Brown said:


> Nice set, good price.


thx bro


----------



## dirty dan

Hell that's a great price


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 72 spoke straight lace dayton 13x7 restore $1200 no accessories. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knock offs SOLD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> vitor que tienes de series2 knock offs que no esten restauradas?
> no se me a olvidado tu caja de zenith homie ..... a estado bien ocupado.


GRACIAS COMPA :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Padilla 505

Have set of gold hextagon Dayton knock off 100 bucks shipped pm your number and ill text you pics


----------



## rag61

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clean!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## rag61

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are wheels still available?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

rag61 said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> are wheels still available?
> 
> 
> 
> wheels available knock offs sold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Some good stuff up in this motha!

:nicoderm:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 72 spoke straight lace dayton 13x7 restore $1200 no accessories. .


SOLD ......


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> GRACIAS COMPA :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


para que son los homies!!!


----------



## 79cutlass

How much for 13 chrome


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

79cutlass said:


> How much for 13 chrome


there SOLD


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

GETTING READY FOR NEXT MONTH SAN DIEGO BIG 3 SPACES SF8 AND SF9 HERE SOME OF THE STUFF I AM TAKING LMK IF YOUR INTERESTED


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

I THINK THERE NOT THAT RARE


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

$90 FREE SHIPPING EA. SET 2.5


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ANOTHER HAPPY CLIENT ,,


----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


> I THINK THERE NOT THAT RARE


:thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati

Thoes are nice!!!How much for a set of the 3 wing straights with these chips shipped to Phoenix,Az?


----------



## ramo68

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Complete new set china zenith style 2.25 multi color wwk logos included
> $155 Shipped
> Pm if interested..
> TTT


Are these still available?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> I THINK THERE NOT THAT RARE


chips SOLD. Knock offs available


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

[/QUOTE]SOLD .....


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Here's one more set


----------



## ABRAXASS

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Here's one more set


That looks nice.....


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> ANOTHER HAPPY CLIENT ,,


Q-Vo


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Q-Vo


Que. Onda donde has andado


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

some chips for sale


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

single knock offs all LEFT  side


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Click On Lay It Low Link

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...th-style-knock-offs-sale-new-box-145-set.html


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Ttt


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

roadster chips special 8 green screaming eagle 5 green leaf 7 flag 3 screaming eagle orange 3 orange eagle1 red eagle 6 red screaming eagle 18 plastic eagle 1blue eagle 4 screaming all chips are porcelain all 38 sets and 18 plastic sets $340 free shipping here are some pictures


----------



## 909monte88

SouthSideCustoms said:


> single knock offs all LEFT  side


How much for the first one on the left? Shipped to 91763 thanks


----------



## Mr.Brown

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Looking for a set of these, anybody have a set for sale send me a pm.


----------



## Mr.Brown

SouthSideCustoms said:


> roadster chips special 8 green screaming eagle 5 green leaf 7 flag 3 screaming eagle orange 3 orange eagle1 red eagle 6 red screaming eagle 18 plastic eagle 1blue eagle 4 screaming all chips are porcelain all 38 sets and 18 plastic sets $340 free shipping here are some pictures


 What size are the American flag ones? and how much for a set shipped to 93906?


----------



## baggedout81

Anyone have any old player wheel stuff?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Que. Onda donde has andado


En el Off Topic Bro,

:facepalm:

Y tu que cuentas?


----------



## El Gato Negro

Mr.Brown said:


> Looking for a set of these, anybody have a set for sale send me a pm.


x2 I don't need chips


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> En el Off Topic Bro,
> 
> :facepalm:
> 
> Y tu que cuentas?


nada aqui sacando las especiales


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

just finish this set for my friend in LA


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

FOR SALE


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

zenith locking adapters


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Pm sent


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

SouthSideCustoms said:


> just finish this set for my friend in LA






VERY NICE! :nicoderm: 

Que onda Vic!


----------



## RO68RAG

SouthSideCustoms said:


> FOR SALE


EN CUANTO SALEN BRO?
QUE SIZE SON?
GRACIAS


----------



## 59JUNKIE

SouthSideCustoms said:


> FOR SALE


How much?


----------



## 909monte88

909monte88 said:


> How much for the first one on the left? Shipped to 91763 thanks


Never heard from you? Pm me a price


----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


> just finish this set for my friend in LA


Victor hay cuando tengas tiempo llamame, tengo unas preguntas acerca de estos rines.................


----------



## baggedout81

OG tripple tripple OG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

59JUNKIE said:


> How much?


$1500 just the wheels knock offs. Sold going to JAPAN chips available


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

baggedout81 said:


> OG tripple tripple OG!!!!!!!!!!!





EXCANDALOW said:


> View attachment 604604





CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> VERY NICE! :nicoderm:
> 
> Que onda Vic!





RO68RAG said:


> EN CUANTO SALEN BRO?
> QUE SIZE SON?
> GRACIAS





implala66 said:


> Victor hay cuando tengas tiempo llamame, tengo unas preguntas acerca de estos rines.................


:wave::h5:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

RO68RAG said:


> EN CUANTO SALEN BRO?
> QUE SIZE SON?
> GRACIAS


13x7



909monte88 said:


> Never heard from you? Pm me a price


$100 I will be in ontario this weekend lmk


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Here's one more set





SouthSideCustoms said:


> some chips for sale





SouthSideCustoms said:


> single knock offs all LEFT  side





SouthSideCustoms said:


> roadster chips special 8 green screaming eagle 5 green leaf 7 flag 3 screaming eagle orange 3 orange eagle1 red eagle 6 red screaming eagle 18 plastic eagle 1blue eagle 4 screaming all chips are porcelain all 38 sets and 18 plastic sets $340 free shipping here are some pictures


available


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> View attachment 604604


----------



## sanjo95116

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Got these


----------



## sanjo95116

baggedout81 said:


> OG tripple tripple OG!!!!!!!!!!!


Available


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

sanjo95116 said:


> Available


 cuanto


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> FOR SALE


SOLD


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

DanielDucati said:


> Thoes are nice!!!How much for a set of the 3 wing straights with these chips shipped to Phoenix,Az?





SouthSideCustoms said:


> Here's one more set





SouthSideCustoms said:


> roadster chips special 8 green screaming eagle 5 green leaf 7 flag 3 screaming eagle orange 3 orange eagle1 red eagle 6 red screaming eagle 18 plastic eagle 1blue eagle 4 screaming all chips are porcelain all 38 sets and 18 plastic sets $340 free shipping here are some pictures


SOLD


----------



## Don Pedro

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Complete new set china zenith style 2.25 multi color wwk logos included
> $155 Shipped
> Pm if interested..
> TTT


. 

Do you still have these?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wearing My T-Shirt Today!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Wearing My T-Shirt Today!


NICE. :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Wearing My T-Shirt Today!





SouthSideCustoms said:


> NICE. :thumbsup:



I see how it is! A mi no me dieron una "T shirt" :nicoderm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> I see how it is! A mi no me dieron una "T shirt" :nicoderm:


Lol


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

SouthSideCustoms said:


> FOR SALE


pm me price?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> pm me price?


SOLD


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> I see how it is! A mi no me dieron una "T shirt" :nicoderm:


no dijiste nada que medida


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

SouthSideCustoms said:


> no dijiste nada que medida


Ha ha... Pa'la otra!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

dirty dan here's your shirt ship today


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

old school 3 way dayton stamp knock offs


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

banners $50 ship one of each 50x50 cm


----------



## dirty dan

So sick


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

[/QUOTE]



62ssrag said:


> Thats a sick look!





SouthSideCustoms said:


> old school 3 way dayton stamp knock offs


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

NEXT WEEK SAN DIEGO BIG3 SF8 AND SF9 FEB.22,23 AND 24 IMPALA NOS ACCESSORIES RESTORE AND POLISH MOLDINGS OG ZENITH AND DAYTON WHEEL ACCESORIES AND MORE FOR MORE INFO 619 6386573 OR NEXTEL 152*16659*22


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## ramiro6687

SouthSideCustoms said:


>



When you repair knock offs can you straighten them and add material to them if they are chipped? What's a set cost to restore?


----------



## Impala builder

Thanks Vic, SouthSideCustoms. The adapters should up late yesterday. NO BS Seller, fast shipping, More business going his way!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

SouthSideCustoms said:


> banners $50 ship one of each 50x50 inches


Are these authentic?


----------



## dirty dan

I got my tee to day il be sporting it on the week end thanks south side


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


back from chrome


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> old school 3 way dayton stamp knock offs





SouthSideCustoms said:


> banners $50 ship one of each 50x50 cm





SouthSideCustoms said:


> NEXT WEEK SAN DIEGO BIG3 SF8 AND SF9 FEB.22,23 AND 24 IMPALA NOS ACCESSORIES RESTORE AND POLISH MOLDINGS OG ZENITH AND DAYTON WHEEL ACCESORIES AND MORE FOR MORE INFO 619 6386573 OR NEXTEL 152*16659*22


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

NEXT WEEK SAN DIEGO BIG3 SF8 AND SF9 FEB.22,23 AND 24 IMPALA NOS ACCESSORIES RESTORE AND POLISH MOLDINGS OG ZENITH AND DAYTON WHEEL ACCESORIES AND MORE FOR MORE INFO 619 6386573 OR NEXTEL 152*16659*22


----------



## 62ssrag

CHINGON!


----------



## Ole School 97

ramiro6687 said:


> When you repair knock offs can you straighten them and add material to them if they are chipped? What's a set cost to restore?


x2


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Ole School 97 said:


> x2


Yes I post some pictures of a set of dog ears I fix last week


----------



## OGUSO805

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


 .....[/QUOTE]

LOOKING FOR A SET OF THESE 3 WING STRAIGHT KO. HAVE A SET OF THESE SUPER CLEAN 2 WAY ZENITH KO WITH 2 1/2 CHIPS. WOULD LIKE TO TRADE FOR THE 3 WAY AND SOME CASH? LMK. THX


----------



## OGUSO805

LOOKING TO TRADE THESE STAMPED ON BACK ZENITH KO WITH 2 1/2 CHIPS AND SOME CASH FOR THE 3 WING STRAIGHT KNOCK OFFS...:thumbsup:


----------



## atlascustoms

OGUSO805 said:


> View attachment 609847
> View attachment 609848
> View attachment 609849
> 
> LOOKING TO TRADE THESE STAMPED ON BACK ZENITH KO WITH 2 1/2 CHIPS AND SOME CASH FOR THE 3 WING STRAIGHT KNOCK OFFS...:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: Them are nice!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Lookin for a set of Zenith locking KO. PM me. Cash in Hand. thanks!


----------



## sanjo95116

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Lookin for a set of Zenith locking KO. PM me. Cash in Hand. thanks!


 I have a set with adapters


----------



## TEMPER909IE

Looking for a clean set of chrome zenith knock offs with the hex nuts, pm me if anyone has them


----------



## dirty dan

South side money sent for banner s


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

any one knows what are this there stamp Campbell ?


----------



## slo

lone star said:


> Are these authentic?


x2


----------



## baggedout81

SouthSideCustoms said:


> any one knows what are this there stamp Campbell ?


Ona AGM maybe?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

cuanto por chromar estos vic?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> View attachment 612199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cuanto por chromar estos vic?


de que material son?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

slo said:


> x2





baggedout81 said:


> Ona AGM maybe?


the chip cut is 3.5


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

EXCANDALOW said:


> View attachment 612199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cuanto por chromar estos vic?


These are nice.. are they ser I or II?


----------



## Impala builder

SouthSideCustoms said:


> any one knows what are this there stamp Campbell ?






Lets see the back of these Victor?


----------



## ol e

GIVE U 150 FOR THE ENGRAVED 3 WING CHINAS..PM ME ASAP.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

3 wing engrave are sold


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Impala builder said:


> Lets see the back of these Victor?


----------



## DanielDucati

ramiro6687 said:


> When you repair knock offs can you straighten them and add material to them if they are chipped? What's a set cost to restore?


most chrome plating shops that repair/rechrome bumpers offer the brass repair done to knock offs.....and yes they do brass weld the knock offs(add more brass material) if its missing and straighten the wings...


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> de que material son?


lo mismo que series2 knock offs se me ase que cobre..


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> These are nice.. are they ser I or II?


series2 homie!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> any one knows what are this there stamp Campbell ?


las mias son como la de abajo que tienes aqui!!
para series2s


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


estas son para los big series2s que le ponian a los royals royce el charlie tiene un set ahi estan mas grandes que los series2 normales vedad?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> lo mismo que series2 knock offs se me ase que cobre..


son antimonio 



EXCANDALOW said:


> estas son para los big series2s que le ponian a los royals royce el charlie tiene un set ahi estan mas grandes que los series2 normales vedad?


si son mas grandes los chips son 3.5


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

EXCANDALOW said:


> series2 homie!!


Badass homie!!!
I never seen a set of hex Cap for series 2s those are fuckin dope!!


----------



## Impala builder

Estan chingonas victor. yeah they series 2 and i just seen some last weekend there con el charlie.


----------



## mr gonzalez

*$$$*

does any body have three star knockoffs 4 $ale pm please


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> si son mas grandes los chips son 3.5


VOY A IR CON EL CHARLIE to get some knock offs i ordered le voy a tomar fotos a los big ass series2s que tiene el ayi de rolls royce...


----------



## implala66

EXCANDALOW said:


> VOY A IR CON EL CHARLIE to get some knock offs i ordered le voy a tomar fotos a los big ass series2s que tiene el ayi de rolls royce...


son estas ????



Wire Wheel King said:


> A little off low riding
> 
> The wheels we built are going on a $85000.00 silver shadow rolls royce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big sister of the ser-II


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Puro Pelotero en este Thread!

:drama:


----------



## DanielDucati

mr gonzalez said:


> does any body have three star knockoffs 4 $ale pm please


There only $240 (plus shipping)at Dayton for a set of the smooth 3 wing straights...:thumbsup:...I just ordered a set......If you need them with the chip insert just find someone with a metal lathe.......or hit up my primo freakytales on here,he can do the chip insert for a small fee.
http://www.daytonwirewheel.com/wheels/3earkostandardsmooth.php


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

DanielDucati said:


> There only $240 (plus shipping)at Dayton for a set of the smooth 3 wing straights...:thumbsup:...I just ordered a set......If you need them with the chip insert just find someone with a metal lathe.......or hit up my _primo freakytales_ on here,he can do the chip insert for a small fee.
> http://www.daytonwirewheel.com/wheels/3earkostandardsmooth.php


 WUTT UP PRIMO:thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805

ANYBODY GOING TO BE SELLING RIMS...KOS...CHIPS AT THE POMONA SWAPMEET THIS WEEKEND?....FIRST TIME GOING...IS THERE A CERTAIN AREA WHERE THEY JUST SELL RIMS AND ETC?...:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Puro Pelotero en este Thread!
> 
> :drama:


Tu eres el primero carnal


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

OGUSO805 said:


> ANYBODY GOING TO BE SELLING RIMS...KOS...CHIPS AT THE POMONA SWAPMEET THIS WEEKEND?....FIRST TIME GOING...IS THERE A CERTAIN AREA WHERE THEY JUST SELL RIMS AND ETC?...:thumbsup:


you have my # 6196386673 victor I have some sets of OG's zenith and dayton. I have the NOS 59 rockers you ask for.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

POMONA row 17 spaces 71 & 73


----------



## baggedout81

I'm looking for 8 sided knock offs like where the tool would go. .Used preferably i dont care what kinda shape there in just aslong as they have good threads


----------



## dirty dan

Thanks fo the banners south side


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

TTT For a good seller!

No Bullshit!

No Surprises!


----------



## Wicked Wayz

baggedout81 said:


> I'm looking for 8 sided knock offs like where the tool would go. .Used preferably i dont care what kinda shape there in just aslong as they have good threads


----------



## baggedout81

hahah its just a example that i found real quick.An to be honest i'd never seen them cool whip kinda k/os b4


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Gotta complete set of "used" Og Dayton kos in good condition
2wing fluted w gold/burnt orange metal eagle chips
$265
Pm if interested..

SOLD!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

DanielDucati said:


> There only $240 (plus shipping)at Dayton for a set of the smooth 3 wing straights...:thumbsup:...I just ordered a set......If you need them with the chip insert just find someone with a metal lathe.......or hit up my primo freakytales on here,he can do the chip insert for a small fee.
> http://www.daytonwirewheel.com/wheels/3earkostandardsmooth.php


These are nice....


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Aztlan_Exile said:


> TTT For a good seller!
> 
> No Bullshit!
> 
> No Surprises!


agreed!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Og Ingraved Zenith II Super Swepts
All are Clean no issues!!! 
$850 w Campbell Chips
$700 Kos Only
Add $15 for postage & tracking
Pm if interested..


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> TTT For a good seller!
> 
> No Bullshit!
> 
> No Surprises!





EXCANDALOW said:


> agreed!!


:wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Og Ingraved Zenith II Super Swepts
> All are Clean no issues!!!
> $850 w Campbell Chips
> $700 Kos Only
> Add $15 for postage & tracking
> Pm if interested..


 whats the deal for me i need one for my new set of wheels


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ALL THIS WILL BE READY THIS WEEK JUST DROP THEM AT THE CHROME SHOP


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

taking offers i have a right and a left


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SouthSideCustoms said:


> whats the deal for me i need one for my new set of wheels


Ill call ya tomarrow.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SouthSideCustoms said:


> taking offers i have a right and a left


Nice!!


----------



## bluedreamz

Does anyone have 13x7 zenith 5 lug for sale


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> taking offers i have a right and a left


 cuanto ?


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## implala66

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Og Ingraved Zenith II Super Swepts
> All are Clean no issues!!!
> $850 w Campbell Chips
> $700 Kos Only
> Add $15 for postage & tracking
> Pm if interested..


pretty good deal, to bad they are not series I ...................


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


>


cuanto ocupo unas asi para mis serie 2


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Og Ingraved Zenith II Super Swepts
> All are Clean no issues!!!
> $850 w Campbell Chips
> $700 Kos Only
> Add $15 for postage & tracking
> Pm if interested..


SOLD!!

SALE PENDING


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

just got this 3 pm me if any one needs them


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SouthSideCustoms said:


> just got this 3 pm me if any one needs them


Ill take em vic call me.. 
Thx


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> just got this 3 pm me if any one needs them


 SOLD


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> ALL THIS WILL BE READY THIS WEEK JUST DROP THEM AT THE CHROME SHOP


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

READY....$$$$$


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

old school 3 way dayton stamp knock offs


----------



## implala66

:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> SOLD!!
> 
> SALE PENDING


thanks Mr Robinson.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> ........one set SOLD. Only one available
Click to expand...


----------



## runninlow

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


For sale? How Much?


----------



## Gus D

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........one set SOLD. Only one available
> 
> 
> 
> How much for the remaining set of Dayton blanks?
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Gus D said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much for the remaining set of Dayton blanks?
> 
> 
> 
> pm sent
Click to expand...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :wave:


que onda compa compa como as estado :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

100 stamp Dayton. 13x7.


----------



## Mr Minnesota

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


How much for left one?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> que onda compa compa como as estado :thumbsup:


Bien aqui chingandole y tu?

Que onda? Vas a ir al show de Mesa?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Bien aqui chingandole y tu?
> 
> Que onda? Vas a ir al show de Mesa?


si quiero ir en eso ando


----------



## down79

looking for some DAYTON adapters


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> si quiero ir en eso ando


Yo voy ir con un compa. 

Mientras no se raje alla vamos a andar.


----------



## 65 Impala East LA

SouthSideCustoms said:


> just finish this set for my friend in LA


 do have more of any these ?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

72 cross lace 13x7 ready for a customer


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 72 cross lace 13x7 ready for a customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## mikelowsix4

Cuanto for the rims?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 100 stamp Dayton. 13x7.





SouthSideCustoms said:


> 72 cross lace 13x7 ready for a customer


SALE pending there going to JAPAN


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## DanielDucati

I got my set from Dayton on weds,Cant beat $250 for a set plus shipping.....Just waiting for them to come back from the machine shop,getting them chip insert lathe'd :thumbsup:


implala66 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## 80coupedeville

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SALE pending there going to JAPAN


Ways price on this... looking to buy asap ship to TX


----------



## 80coupedeville

Looking for 14s cross lace pm me or 13 but rather 14 or just 72 spoke dz


----------



## Zoom

Looking for 2 way hex zenith chrome knock off for right side passenger. Pm me if you have one like this:


----------



## 64 and 59 rider

any one got any 2 way strait dayton with the flags in the middle... I have some zenith hex 2 ways in good condition for trade or also will buy the dayton ones... thanks pm me cash in hand


----------



## Zoom

64 and 59 rider said:


> any one got any 2 way strait dayton with the flags in the middle... I have some zenith hex 2 ways in good condition for trade or also will buy the dayton ones... thanks pm me cash in hand


Sell those hex to me homie


----------



## 64 and 59 rider

Zoom said:


> Sell those hex to me homie


sold thanks for the biz homie...they will be on the way soon thanks agian....


----------



## intake_mike

need one" roadster wheel" two wings knock off , right side , like in the pic ... any color work . show what you got... pm , call or text me under 949-554 7794


----------



## 1BADLAC

How much for the 100 spoke deez??


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

1BADLAC said:


> How much for the 100 spoke deez??


sold


----------



## no joke

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


estan chingonas las aguilas!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


How much


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> How much


how do they look? :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SouthSideCustoms said:


> how do they look? :biggrin:


Firme..:thumbsup:


----------



## intake_mike

how much for the knock offs ? text me 949-554-7794


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Firme..:thumbsup:


this is how they look the chrome chips after paint


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> this is how they look the chrome chips after paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is how they look the chrome chips after paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> :wave:


----------



## Crash1964

How much for the blue chips?


----------



## genuinechevy

I'm looking for rigth side 3 prong dayton koz they look like the ones southside posted


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> EXCANDALOW said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Q~vo vitor!!
> que ahi de nuevo lowko!!
Click to expand...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

i have some old k.O's and a couple tools for sale. best offer.







these were gold, faded. tried to clean them to see how they would look. the gold came off after a while and i just left them. they dont look bad if some1 wants to finish cleaning them.







same 1's different pic








i only have 3 of these. 2 rights and 1 left


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Crash1964 said:


> How much for the blue chips?


$150



genuinechevy said:


> I'm looking for rigth side 3 prong dayton koz they look like the ones southside posted


i have 1 more set with the chip cut


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

TTT FOR THA HOMIE!!!


----------



## genuinechevy

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $150
> 
> i have 1 more set with the chip cut



CUANTO?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

zenith 72 13x7 cross lace 2 sets available


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> zenith 72 13x7 cross lace 2 sets available


:wow:


----------



## sanjo95116

*series two zenith straight and crosslace*

have a set of xlace and straight series ll


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> zenith 72 13x7 cross lace 2 sets available


one set SOLD to JAPAN.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

sanjo95116 said:


> have a set of xlace and straight series ll


how much for the cross lace series


----------



## JustCruisin

I have a brand new right side Dayton adapter chrome, 5x5 and 5x4.75 bolt patterns.. and the chrome Dayton hex cap with lazer cut logo, never been used right side..


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

sanjo95116 said:


> have a set of xlace and straight series ll


Cuanto?


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW

very nice !!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Need some chips and rings for those ll's l have a special running right now.

Looking for some 2 bar straight series 1 hex kos! Any body have any??


----------



## sanjo95116

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Need some chips and rings for those ll's l have a special running right now.
> 
> Looking for some 2 bar straight bseries 1 hex kos! Any body have any??


With Campbell chips


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Cuanto?


x2


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

x3


----------



## FREAKY TALES

PURO HEAVY HITTERS HAY AQUI.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol..


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

FREAKY TALES said:


> PURO HEAVY HITTERS HAY AQUI.


todos como tu jajajaj


----------



## 73loukat

sanjo95116 said:


> have a set of xlace and straight series ll


How much for straight lace?


----------



## Crash1964

Does anyone have kos for sale in here?


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

Crash1964 said:


> Does anyone have kos for sale in here?


You mean cheap KOs for sale lol...


----------



## RO68RAG

SUP PEOPLE....IM LOOKING FOR THESE KNOCK OFFS IF ANY ONE HAS ANY LAYING AROUND 
PLEASE PM A PRICE AND PIC PAYPAL READY.....THANKS

FIRST 1 LEFT SIDE OF THESE


SECOND 2 RIGHT SIDE OF THESE


LITTLE CHIPS,SKRATCHES,FADED,ITS OKAY THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WE HAVE BEEN HOLDING ON TO THEM> THERE ARE JUST COLECTING DUST

THEY ARE JAMES CRIAG 2ND GENERATION SER II K-OFFS

THEY ARE MADE OUT OF BRASS NOT POT METAL ONLY SERIOUS BUYERS P.M.s ONLY


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Still looking for some 2way straight hex kos ??? Any body??


----------



## baggedout81

WTB chrome china left shark fin in decent shape no bends.Ohhh an NO recess


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE HAVE BEEN HOLDING ON TO THEM> THERE ARE JUST COLECTING DUST
> 
> THEY ARE JAMES CRIAG 2ND GENERATION SER II K-OFFS
> 
> THEY ARE MADE OUT OF BRASS NOT POT METAL ONLY SERIOUS BUYERS P.M.s ONLY


:shocked:


----------



## sanjo95116

Crash1964 said:


> Does anyone have kos for sale in here?


Have a set three wing Dayton $250


----------



## RO68RAG

sanjo95116 said:


> Have a set three wing Dayton $250


PM SENT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## 73loukat

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


cuanto for the 2 wings????


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

need 1 chrome dayton chip asap please


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE HAVE BEEN HOLDING ON TO THEM> THERE ARE JUST COLECTING DUST
> 
> THEY ARE JAMES CRIAG 2ND GENERATION SER II K-OFFS
> 
> THEY ARE MADE OUT OF BRASS NOT POT METAL ONLY SERIOUS BUYERS P.M.s ONLY



SOLD:thumbsup: SOLD:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

OG CAMPBELL CHROME ADAPTERS


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SouthSideCustoms said:


> OG CAMPBELL CHROME ADAPTERS


:wow::fool2:


----------



## dirty dan

What they fit and price tag


----------



## 64 and 59 rider

sanjo95116 said:


> Have a set three wing Dayton $250


any chips with it or just the kos


----------



## Airborne

been looking for zenith adaptors, the ones with the splines...


----------



## sanjo95116

64 and 59 rider said:


> any chips with it or just the kos


Just knockoffs rechromed


----------



## raiderhater719

SouthSideCustoms said:


> OG CAMPBELL CHROME ADAPTERS


Can u PM me the price tag


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

Looking for 1 left (driver side) 2 wing zenith style locking knock off. Even if a bit damaged but not trashed! 
ANY ONE!


----------



## Pjay

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


 U still have these


----------



## Pjay

Looking for 1 right side 3 wing fluted Dayton KO if anybody has 1


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Pjay said:


> Looking for 1 right side 3 wing fluted Dayton KO if anybody has 1


Post a pic


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

SouthSideCustoms said:


> i have all this zenith corp . chips for sale too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OG GEAR CHIPS NOT FOR SALE




Do you happen to have any of them bowtie chips on the bottom row and what size are they if you do?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

84Cuttinthrough said:


> Do you happen to have any of them bowtie chips on the bottom row and what size are they if you do?


yes there 2.5


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

DAmn alright thanks my k-offs are 2 1/4


----------



## UCETAH

IMG_20130417_195328.jpg SouthSideCustoms how much to turn these into 13's reverse & restore/re-chrome? Thanks!!


----------



## wheelspecialists

Wire Wheel King said:


> WE HAVE BEEN HOLDING ON TO THEM> THERE ARE JUST COLECTING DUST
> 
> THEY ARE JAMES CRIAG 2ND GENERATION SER II K-OFFS
> 
> THEY ARE MADE OUT OF BRASS NOT POT METAL ONLY SERIOUS BUYERS P.M.s ONLY


The new knocks are made from pot metal? WOW!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ready 72 13x7 stamp


----------



## sanjo95116

SouthSideCustoms said:


> ready 72 13x7 stamp  y


Are those original spokes?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

personal collection


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SouthSideCustoms said:


>





SouthSideCustoms said:


> personal collection


Lookin good homie... nice stash


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 100 stamp Dayton. 13x7.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

SouthSideCustoms said:


> you have my # 6196386673 victor I have some sets of OG's zenith and dayton. I have the NOS 59 rockers you ask for.


:nicoderm:


----------



## genuinechevy

DanielDucati said:


> I got my set from Dayton on weds,Cant beat $250 for a set plus shipping.....Just waiting for them to come back from the machine shop,getting them chip insert lathe'd :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

implala66 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

DanielDucati said:


> I got my set from Dayton on weds,Cant beat $250 for a set plus shipping.....Just waiting for them to come back from the machine shop,getting them chip insert lathe'd :thumbsup:


pics or never happened????


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

implala66 said:


> pics or never happened????


lol...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

stamp dayton 13x7 show quality


----------



## backyard64

Pm me a price on the stamped ds


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> stamp dayton 13x7 show quality


SOLD 



backyard64 said:


> Pm me a price on the stamped ds


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SouthSideCustoms said:


> stamp dayton 13x7 show quality


Nice bro!!


----------



## baggedout81

Dam that was fast!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

baggedout81 said:


> Dam that was fast!!


going to japan


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> ready 72 13x7 stamp


SOLD


----------



## Pøkey

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Very nice! How much shipped to 59484?


----------



## LostInSanPedro

^^is California misspelled?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:facepalm:


LostInSanPedro said:


> ^^is California misspelled?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


SOLD


----------



## UCETAH

Sup Vic! did you get the mail?


----------



## King Of Rimz

LostInSanPedro said:


> ^^is California misspelled?


yes JDs profession was stealing not spelling....lmfao


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Blahahaha


----------



## baggedout81

Wohhhh lol


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

UCETAH said:


> Sup Vic! did you get the mail?


yes bro got them yesterday there getting rebuild drop them today at the chrome shop thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH

SouthSideCustoms said:


> yes bro got them yesterday there getting rebuild drop them today at the chrome shop thanks :thumbsup:


 Thank You!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Bowtie recess??


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

2.25 chips


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Zenith 2.5 [/URL[URL=http://s899.photobucket.com/user/SouthsideCustoms63/media/IMG_00000001-1.jpg.html]


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## GTColorado

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


how much$ any damage


----------



## Robert =woody65=

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


how much for this ones, are you going to long beach swap met sunday


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Robert =woody65= said:


> how much for this ones, are you going to long beach swap met sunday


yes last row spaces p28 and p30


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/d41y.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/d22.jpeg/









DAYTON 2 WAY STRAIGHT EMBEDDED FLAG EMBLEM KNOCK OFF'S BRAND NEW SET OF 4 $425 + $20 SHIPPED IN USA

ZENITH 2 WAY STRAIGHT KNOCK OFF'S SET OF 5 $575 + $20 TO SHIP IN THE USA

2 WAY SHARK SET OF 4 $145 + $20 TO SHIP IN THE USA

ZENITH OF CAMPBELL CALIF. 2.25" BLACK OR RED GEAR CHIPS $240 + $8 TO SHIP IN THE USA

ZENITH OF CAMPBELL CALIF. 2.25" BICENTENIALS CHIPS $180 + $8 TO SHIP IN THE USA

ZENITH OF CAMPBELL CALIF. 2.50" BLACK,RED OR WHITE REVERSED GEAR CHIPS RARE $250 + $8 TO SHIP IN THE USA

ROADSTER WHEEL 2.05" RED,WHITE & BLUE FLAG CHIPS RARE $150 + $8 TO SHIP IN THE USA

ZENITH WIRE WHEEL CORP. CAILIF. 2.25" BLACK & GOLD $150 + $8 TO SHIP IN THE USA

CALL OR TEXT GARY 916-208-8099

PAYPAL OR EMAIL ADDRESS [email protected]

CASH OR PAYPAL PERSONAL GIFT ONLY


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Red & White 2.50" Reversed Gears Sold!

Going To Japan Thanks SHINGO


----------



## SHINGO

:wave:


----------



## OGUSO805

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF METAL HOOKS THAT WRAP AROUND THE SPOKES FOR MY ZENITH KO?


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

Zenith 3Bar Straights fresh chrome w Zenith chips $650.00 shipped 

505-903-3377 Ken


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

:h5:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Original zenith knock offs and chips


----------



## SHINGO

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Original zenith knock offs and chips


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

OGUSO805 pm sent


----------



## chevy*boi

How much for a set of 2 bar china's sent to 72034


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

still HUSTLIN' said:


> Zenith 3Bar Straights fresh chrome w Zenith chips $650.00 shipped
> 
> 505-903-3377 Ken



*SOLD*


----------



## Pjay

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> DAYTON 2 WAY STRAIGHT EMBEDDED FLAG EMBLEM KNOCK OFF'S BRAND NEW SET OF 4 $425 + $20 SHIPPED IN USA
> 
> ZENITH 2 WAY STRAIGHT KNOCK OFF'S SET OF 5 $575 + $20 TO SHIP IN THE USA
> 
> 2 WAY SHARK SET OF 4 $145 + $20 TO SHIP IN THE USA
> 
> ZENITH OF CAMPBELL CALIF. 2.25" BLACK OR RED GEAR CHIPS $240 + $8 TO SHIP IN THE USA
> 
> ZENITH OF CAMPBELL CALIF. 2.25" BICENTENIALS CHIPS $180 + $8 TO SHIP IN THE USA
> 
> ZENITH OF CAMPBELL CALIF. 2.50" BLACK,RED OR WHITE REVERSED GEAR CHIPS RARE $250 + $8 TO SHIP IN THE USA
> 
> ROADSTER WHEEL 2.05" RED,WHITE & BLUE FLAG CHIPS RARE $150 + $8 TO SHIP IN THE USA
> 
> ZENITH WIRE WHEEL CORP. CAILIF. 2.25" BLACK & GOLD $150 + $8 TO SHIP IN THE USA
> 
> CALL OR TEXT GARY 916-208-8099
> 
> PAYPAL OR EMAIL ADDRESS [email protected]
> 
> CASH OR PAYPAL PERSONAL GIFT ONLY


NO pics


----------



## Pjay

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Do u still have these ??


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Pjay said:


> Do u still have these ??


yes pm sent


----------



## DarknessWithin

would anyone happen to have some white dayton flag chips?


----------



## bundi62

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Are these still for sale


----------



## bundi62

Nevermind i just saw they were sold


----------



## DarknessWithin

DarknessWithin said:


> would anyone happen to have some white dayton flag chips?


ttt


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Pomona swap meet next week row 17 and long beach swap meet on the 9 last row same spot


----------



## MR.GM84

hit me up victor


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

TTT


----------



## phx rider

Two sets of china's







Zenith style like new asking 60 sharkfins in decent condition 40......buyer handles shipping pm me if interested


----------



## fluffy31691

Pm"d


----------



## phx rider

fluffy31691 said:


> Pm"d


Deal pending on zenith style k-offs


----------



## special_k

phx rider said:


> Two sets of china's
> View attachment 654377
> 
> Zenith style like new asking 60 sharkfins in decent condition 40......buyer handles shipping pm me if interested


Still have the 2 bar straight chinas, also do you have any blue chips Togo with them?
How much shipped to 98281?


----------



## bigperro619

Three wing og dayton $200


----------



## baggedout81

^^^^ nice!!!


----------



## bigperro619

bigperro619 said:


> Three wing og dayton $200


Sold! On there way to Canada.


----------



## Big Body Caddi

I have these for sale there daytons 2.5 asking $150 shipped
paypal ready


----------



## caprice on dz

Big Body Caddi said:


> I have these for sale there daytons 2.5 asking $150 shipped
> paypal ready


Sexy


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Big Body Caddi said:


> I have these for sale there daytons 2.5 asking $150 shipped
> paypal ready


send me the pay pal bro


----------



## Big Body Caddi

Big Body Caddi said:


> I have these for sale there daytons 2.5 asking $150 shipped
> paypal ready


SOLD!


----------



## el cuate-g

Brand new never been hammered. Been sitting for years and decided to go with gold. Make offer !!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65

el cuate-g said:


> View attachment 659843
> 
> Brand new never been hammered. Been sitting for years and decided to go with gold. Make offer !!!


pm sent......


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Pm sent


----------



## el cuate-g

The zenith knockoffs are a set of four. Brand new no flaws on any of them. Theyre the lazer etched with the zenith signature on one wing


----------



## EXCANDALOW

]
View attachment 660195


----------



## el cuate-g

Zenith set sold.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Thank You Gonzalo!


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows

:x: i need me a clean set..


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> ]
> View attachment 660195


:wave:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :wave:


Q~VO DON VITOR...... QUE AHI DE NUEVO ???


----------



## bigperro619

Dayton three wing brand new with chrome dayton adapters $400


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> Q~VO DON VITOR...... QUE AHI DE NUEVO ???


aqui en el shop trabajando tratando de terminar el 59


----------



## bigperro619

bigperro619 said:


> Dayton three wing brand new with chrome dayton adapters $400 hit me up. Text for pics619 210 5831


Sold!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

zenith 13x7 72 cross lace


----------



## PELON_79MC

looking for 3 way gold or chrome knockoffs or 2 ways lmk thanks


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> zenith 13x7 72 cross lace


SOLD


----------



## SHINGO

:thumbsup:


SouthSideCustoms said:


> SOLD


----------



## kasem1963

looking for 2 wing zenith style china Kos


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

kasem1963 said:


> looking for 2 wing zenith style china Kos


 pm sent


----------



## Uno Malo

I just got this I only have 1


----------



## rollin 72 monte

Uno Malo said:


> I just got this I only have 1


saw this knock off in person very clean looks better in person then that picture good luck on your sale hommie


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Uno Malo said:


> I just got this I only have 1


hit me up chuy, i need two rights


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

2.5 3 ways ans 2 bars


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## Sigala

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Price on these


----------



## SouthSide76

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 2.5 3 ways ans 2 bars


Price for 5 of the 3 bar straight shipped to 64083


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

I will be @ the torres shoe this weekend


----------



## DanielDucati

Pm Price check on the 3 wing canted ko's, Dayton Fluted Sharkfins ko's and the Zenith 2 Bar Straights?


----------



## Robert =woody65=

SouthSideCustoms said:


> I will be @ the torres shoe this weekend


you guys looking Good at Torres show


----------



## sp00kyi3

how much


Uno Malo said:


> I just got this I only have 1


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


ANY TRADES POR ESTAS???
:biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

2.5 chips


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


haven't seen this series 2 3 bar KO in years those are beautiful


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

2.25 chips


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


 very nice straight 3 bars nice chrome you got some nice OG Jim Craig Zenith products in a class all their own


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> ANY TRADES POR ESTAS???
> :biggrin:


que tienes bueno ????


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> very nice straight 3 bars nice chrome you got some nice OG Jim Craig Zenith products in a class all their own





66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> haven't seen this series 2 3 bar KO in years those are beautiful


:h5:


----------



## 73loukat

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 2.5 3 ways ans 2 bars


nice inventory how much for the superswepts?


----------



## *OutlaW*Blk93

How much for a set of 2wing str8 bar with white emblem and a led hammer to 98310 ( for chinas)


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

Price on gold 3 way super swepts


----------



## 66vert

13x7 reverse xlace complete with two ear zenith style china ko's, adapters,and hammer. $1350


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> 13x7 reverse xlace complete with two ear zenith style china ko's, adapters,and hammer. $1350


Here r some pics


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice!!


----------



## 70 on 72s

73loukat said:


> nice inventory how much for the superswepts?


How much for dog ears and the fluted Dayton knockoffs


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

70 on 72s said:


> How much for dog ears and the fluted Dayton knockoffs


pm sent


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


sold


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


available


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


available


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Zenith stile china knock offs with multicolor chips $220 shipped.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## dirty dan

Was the ticket on the gold


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

dirty dan said:


> Was the ticket on the gold


sold


----------



## bundi62

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


How much for the knockoffs


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

bundi62 said:


> How much for the knockoffs


pm sent


----------



## 59JUNKIE

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


These are real nice :thumbsup: How much?


----------



## dirty_duece

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Do you still have either one of the chrome ones if you do how much


----------



## 73loukat

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


how much for the superswept?any chrome ?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

All sold


----------



## oc kliquer

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Whats ur price on this ones low-kohno:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> All sold


:wow:

:wave:


----------



## 87'luxury

WTT my 3-wing Dayton for some zenith 3 wings or straight 2 bars.... The KOs are in used condition, willing to put cash on top if needed but at a reasonable number... No adapters jus KOs


.










Lookin for some either like this










Or like this (PREFERABLY THESE!!)


----------



## Big joe 979

87'luxury said:


> WTT my 3-wing Dayton for some zenith 3 wings or straight 2 bars.... The KOs are in used condition, willing to put cash on top if needed but at a reasonable number... No adapters jus KOs
> 
> .


Wanna Sell Them


----------



## 87'luxury

Big joe 979 said:


> Wanna Sell Them


Sorry homie, trade only


----------



## El Enemigo

I got sum new dayton dog ears with blue chips. Not sure how to post pics. Pm


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Im looking for two shark fin with recess chrome


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:wave:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> :wow:
> 
> :wave:


----------



## fool2

southsidecustoms has a never ending supply of the good shit :wow:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

fool2 said:


> southsidecustoms has a never ending supply of the good shit :wow:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Minnesota

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Im looking for two shark fin with recess chrome


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/360724-shark-fin-kos-left-side-only.html


----------



## Pjay

looking for 1 chrome left side dog ear Dayton KO


----------



## Gus D

El Enemigo said:


> I got sum new dayton dog ears with blue chips. Not sure how to post pics. Pm


what are you asking on the dayton dog ears?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


----------



## Mr Cucho

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qvo homie what's tha prise on a set of em two straigh bar Z' ko's ??pm !! Thx Mr Chuco
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Mr Cucho said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qvo homie what's tha prise on a set of em two straigh bar Z' ko's ??pm !! Thx Mr Chuco
> 
> 
> 
> pm sent
Click to expand...


----------



## 66vert

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :thumbsup:


Have a brand new set of 14x7 straight lace skinny spokes available ready to go and have a restored original zenith series one xlace 14x7 ready to go


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> Have a brand new set of 14x7 straight lace skinny spokes available ready to go and have a restored original zenith series one xlace 14x7 ready to go


The original wire wheel co. two ear locking knockoff will be available soon with ring or without ring


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

I need a set with locking ring kos


----------



## 66vert

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> I need a set with locking ring kos


Pm sent


----------



## Robert =woody65=

66vert said:


> The original wire wheel co. two ear locking knockoff will be available soon with ring or without ring


how much for two right side with ring


----------



## 66vert

Robert =woody65= said:


> how much for two right side with ring


375 knockoffs should be here first week of october


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

single chips


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## bigperro619

Dayton three wing $160 shipped


----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


> single chips


:wave:


----------



## caddy93

66vert said:


> The original wire wheel co. two ear locking knockoff will be available soon with ring or without ring


How much for a raw set. Shipped to 92647


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robert =woody65=

66vert said:


> 375 knockoffs should be here first week of october


:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

implala66 said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## filipino guy

SouthSideCustoms said:


> single chips


How much for the single black Dayton chip with the eagle?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> single chips


Dayton single chip SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## bigperro619

bigperro619 said:


> Dayton three wing $160 shipped


Bump


----------



## RED PASSION

I HAVE 1 LEFT AND 1 RIGHT DAYTON STAMPED 2 WING SHARK FINNED KNOCK OFFS NEED TO BE REPLATED $20 EACH . THANKS


----------



## vinylfreek

what size are the orange zenith eagle chips?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

RED PASSION said:


> View attachment 750153
> I HAVE 1 LEFT AND 1 RIGHT DAYTON STAMPED 2 WING SHARK FINNED KNOCK OFFS NEED TO BE REPLATED $20 EACH . THANKS


:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

vinylfreek said:


> what size are the orange zenith eagle chips?


2.25


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 2.25 chips  $150 shipped


----------



## bigperro619

bigperro619 said:


> Dayton three wing $160 shipped


Ttt


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

implala66 said:


> :wave:


3 way canted short 2.25 cut


----------



## implala66

No me terminan de convencer con el chip, para mi se ven mejores sin cortar..................................


SouthSideCustoms said:


>





SouthSideCustoms said:


>





SouthSideCustoms said:


> 3 way canted short 2.25 cut


----------



## 909monte88

Dayton knock offs for sale asking $650 obo hit me up (909)833-5595 thanks


----------



## natedogg84

TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

. OG Dayton knock offs


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


$360 shipped


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

back from chrome


----------



## OVERTIME

How much for those zenith knock offs back from chrome


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

OVERTIME said:


> How much for those zenith knock offs back from chrome


pm sent


----------



## backyard64

how much for the daytons with out chips or do u got some green ones


----------



## OVERTIME

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $360 shipped


Do you still have these for sale pm me thanks


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

backyard64 said:


> how much for the daytons with out chips or do u got some green ones


only knock offs $300


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

OVERTIME said:


> Do you still have these for sale pm me thanks


yes there available this is my # 6196386573


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Pomona this weekend row 17


----------



## MR.59

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Pomona this weekend row 17


I`LL STOP BY!
I`M ON ROW 29


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

MR.59 said:


> I`LL STOP BY!
> I`M ON ROW 29


cool see you there


----------



## R0L0

Sup Vic, how's everything brother?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

R0L0 said:


> Sup Vic, how's everything brother?


every thing good busy @ the shop :wave:


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> every thing good busy @ the shop :wave:


good to hear brother


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

ttt


SouthSideCustoms said:


> back from chrome


----------



## $moneymaker$

Looking for zum gold spinners no bullets pls hit me up


----------



## HustlerSpank

72 spokes OG Daytons 14x7 with chrome Dayton adapters. 4 OG 520's Tires are very nice one is NOS 2000.00 OBO


----------



## Robert =woody65=

I found this today, any idea how much are this worth? Any one?


----------



## Mr Minnesota

SouthSideCustoms said:


> . OG Dayton knock offs





SouthSideCustoms said:


> $360 shipped


I'll take these, send me payment info.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Mr Minnesota said:


> I'll take these, send me payment info.


pm sent


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

You have any zenith left?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

4 brand new, all LEFT side, Dayton chrome 3 bars. $75 shipped for one. $140 for 2, all 4 for $270 shipped.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> . OG Dayton knock offs


SOLD. :h5:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

13x 7 72 cross lace


----------



## MIKEY96

how much for the dog ears?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

MIKEY96 said:


> how much for the dog ears?


SOLD ...........


----------



## JROLL

Anybody have any 2 bar locking zenith k offs with rings?? I have all kinds of AR-15's for trade, uppers and ammo as well!


----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


> single chips


Nada mas 3 chips de zenith?


----------



## Mr Cucho

Got this 2wing fluted gold og Dayton's KO's. For sale !!!!http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=878393&stc=1&d=1383981252http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=878385&stc=1&d=1383981252http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=878377&stc=1&d=1383981252


----------



## Mr Minnesota

Got them today, thanks!


----------



## dirty dan

Nice knocks


----------



## 73loukat

SouthSideCustoms said:


> back from chrome


how much for this set????


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

73loukat said:


> how much for this set????


only knock offs $550 triple plated show quality 2.5 cut


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Mr Minnesota said:


> Got them today, thanks!


:thumbsup: thanks to you :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

dirty dan said:


> Nice knocks


:wave:



~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

I have a set of used signature series 2.5 available if any one is interested email me for pictures [email protected]


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

not hating on your sale but those are china copys/repops you can tell by the shaVed tips


----------



## King Of Rimz

Really? Oh well fuck it I'll just give them to my scrap guy. Thanks for the info though Robinson.


----------



## Mr Cucho

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> not hating on your sale but those are china copys/repops you can tell by the shaVed tips


X2 is real eazy to see they China's


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

King Of Rimz said:


> Really? Oh well fuck it I'll just give them to my scrap guy. Thanks for the info though Robinson.


Hey many txt me got a question for ya
406-590-3137


----------



## Lowrider19

Don't throw them away,but that is a pretty bad fake. Never seen China style with the recess on the back of the ears,unless they are old.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

[UOTE=Lowrider19;17930354]Don't throw them away,but that is a pretty bad fake. Never seen China style with the recess on the back of the ears,unless they are old.[/QUOTE]

all the fakes/china Z style have the recess on the back side of the ears


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

90% of them anyway


----------



## modesto64

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


how much cor this set pm meprice


----------



## King Of Rimz

Thanks guys for the input, I've deleted my post. Will sell in classifieds for a lower price.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

modesto64 said:


> how much cor this set pm meprice


those are sold


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 13x 7 72 cross lace


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

This set is going to the chrome shop and will be ready this weekend Triple plated show quality and restore


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

2.25


----------



## Mr Cucho

SouthSideCustoms said:


> This set is going to the chrome shop and will be ready this weekend Triple plated show quality and restore


Was Gona b Tha ticket homie?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Mr Cucho said:


> Was Gona b Tha ticket homie?


like they are 700 chrome 800


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> back from chrome


SOLD ........


----------



## Los Compadres

Mr Cucho said:


> Orale homie $800 n Crome plated no offend but is kool I wll pass !!! Just sayn with 800 I can buy done 2bar lockn ko's with gold cap !!! Is Firme homie !!!!



Them 2 way 2.5 are worth that all day..... next time you go to a show count how many people are rolling 2 ways with 2.5 chips.


----------



## Mr Cucho

Los Compadres said:


> Them 2 way 2.5 are worth that all day..... next time you go to a show count how many people are rolling 2 ways with 2.5 chips.


I been to lots n goin to da one on Tha 16th in Houston homie if they don't is cuz they tryn to make hight profits how can they be more high prise if u can buy a 2bar lockn wth gold cat ko's for less $$$ n new !!!! They have gold this are all chrome !!! So check this out how many low lows had u see at a car show with 2wing fluted gold og ko's ??? Not many do I supost to sale em in 800 or more cuz they all gold !!they rare u don't see dat many !!


----------



## Mr Cucho

He didn't said nothing about prise in clud ko's an chips !! Ponte truchas homie !!!


----------



## bigdog73

DO YOU HAVE ANY 3 BAR SWEPT CHINA KO FOR SALE HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 77433


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## sj_sharx4

Mr Cucho said:


> He didn't said nothing about prise in clud ko's an chips !! Ponte truchas homie !!!


It cost to be the boss. Anyone can buy a set of locking knockoffs in any combo u want. Like btc says "If you knew better you would do better"


----------



## Los Compadres

Mr Cucho said:


> I been to lots n goin to da one on Tha 16th in Houston homie if they don't is cuz they tryn to make hight profits how can they be more high prise if u can buy a 2bar lockn wth gold cat ko's for less $$$ n new !!!! They have gold this are all chrome !!! So check this out how many low lows had u see at a car show with 2wing fluted gold og ko's ??? Not many do I supost to sale em in 800 or more cuz they all gold !!they rare u don't see dat many !!


I see what you saying, but you can't compare apples to oranges.

Like the homie says it's costs to be the Boss.....there's a lot of us who take our OG Campbell Zenith KO game a little more serious.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Los Compadres said:


> Them 2 way 2.5 are worth that all day..... next time you go to a show count how many people are rolling 2 ways with 2.5 chips.


:wave:



sj_sharx4 said:


> It cost to be the boss. Anyone can buy a set of locking knockoffs in any combo u want. Like btc says "If you knew better you would do better"


:wave:


----------



## Mr Cucho

sj_sharx4 said:


> It cost to be the boss. Anyone can buy a set of locking knockoffs in any combo u want. Like btc says "If you knew better you would do better"


I go with my own style an what I like not wat Oder ppl like or maight think probly so to me I like more they lockn ko's style + Is btwn n southdide cuztoms no body else don't get on some that not call ur name or u Gona put money on ?!!! Is a take it or don't homie southsidecuztoms not event tripn but others fools are keep it in ur on line !!!


----------



## Mr Cucho

$$$ is no matter homie don't let fool ur mind I can say now no one can make 2wing fluted gold og Dayton's ko's lik I said they are wud I take it to my favor n go doble on wat I pay Chales !!! Is not about take in serios or not homie is bout haven't it da right way n da right price !!! Call it eat u want ese !!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

For me, I've always been surprised at how popular the locking kos have become. First seeing them in an ad for "roadster-zenith" . That's when the zenith name started to get really fucked. Roadster Zenith? That's like pro wings acquiring nike and calling themselves pro wings nike or selling pro wing Jordan's


----------



## Ant63ss

Mr Cucho said:


> I go with my own style an what I like not wat Oder ppl like or maight think probly so to me I like more they lockn ko's style + Is btwn n southdide cuztoms no body else don't get on some that not call ur name or u Gona put money on ?!!! Is a take it or don't homie southsidecuztoms not event tripn but others fools are keep it in ur on line !!!


:|..........


----------



## commondzrzC.C

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SOLD SOLD SOLD


I need some Dayton's KOS like these bro do you have any


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

The only thing I got to say its that it's hard to get old zenith ko and the value of them it's what any one will pay for them ..


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

commondzrzC.C said:


> I need some Dayton's KOS like these bro do you have any


I have a few sets of NOS Dayton knockoffs what style are you looking for??


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.59

Los Compadres said:


> I see what you saying, but you can't compare apples to oranges.
> 
> Like the homie says it's costs to be the Boss.....there's a lot of us who take our OG Campbell Zenith KO game a little more serious.


yes we do!:thumbsup:


----------



## 62ssrag

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 13x 7 72 cross lace


Very nice !!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :nicoderm:


qvo compa donde as estado


----------



## commondzrzC.C

I need dayton NOS the same as these and If you have the adapters how much more


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


> qvo compa donde as estado


Trabajando carnal,

Y tu que cuentas?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Trabajando carnal,
> 
> Y tu que cuentas?


puro trabajar


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> This set is going to the chrome shop and will be ready this weekend Triple plated show quality and restore


ready back from chrome. .


----------



## 909monte88

SouthSideCustoms said:


> ready back from chrome. .


Price??


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 2.25



Y estas, se podrán pintar como las color oro?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

909monte88 said:


> Price??


$800 back from chrome


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

implala66 said:


> Y estas, se podrán pintar como las color oro?


tendrias que hablar con un pinstriper o alguien que aga airbrush


----------



## commondzrzC.C

commondzrzC.C said:


> View attachment 899569
> View attachment 899561
> I need dayton NOS the same as these and If you have the adapters how much more


Do u have these??


----------



## shystie69

SouthSideCustoms said:


> ready back from chrome. .


:nicoderm:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> ready back from chrome. .  [/URL ]


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 13x 7 72 cross lace


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Zenith 2way Hexed Lazer Etched Knock Offs & Campbell Chips


http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pts/4233934050.html


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> ready back from chrome. .


 SOLD


----------



## 66vert

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Just back from chrome triple plated og two ear 2.5


----------



## down79

Looking for some chrome Dayton adapters


----------



## Pjay

Have these for sale 200 only have 3


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

down79 said:


> Looking for some chrome Dayton adapters


i have a set of chrome and stamp zenith adarpters


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

66vert said:


> Just back from chrome triple plated og two ear 2.5


$$??


----------



## 66vert

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $$??


$800 with 2.5 multi campbell chips


----------



## Pjay

*Have these for sale only have 3 though *


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $230 shipping included only the 4 knock offs chips are not included


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> $230 shipping included only the 4 knock offs chips are not included
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD
Click to expand...


----------



## SHINGO

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SHINGO said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
Click to expand...


----------



## implala66

SouthSideCustoms said:


> DAYTON 3NWINGS


:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Sup Vic


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Sup Vic


:wave:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


:fool2:














What up Victor?! :wave:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

$1350


----------



## (801)WHEELS

blems $350


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## 423flako

65 plus shipping and insurance pm me


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 13x 7 72 cross lace
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> zenith 13x7 72 cross lace


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $$$$$. stamp Zenith Campbell California


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Nice whls buddy


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## baggedout81

WTB 8 sided k/os like where the tool goes.Kinda like the bullet style.Dont care about condition aslong as the threads are good.


----------



## special_k

How much for chrome Dayton 2 bar straights?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

special_k said:


> How much for chrome Dayton 2 bar straights?


160


----------



## MR.59

baggedout81 said:


> WTB 8 sided k/os like where the tool goes.Kinda like the bullet style.Dont care about condition aslong as the threads are good.


YOU WANT THE SMOOTH STYLE?


----------



## baggedout81

MR.59 said:


> YOU WANT THE SMOOTH STYLE?









Basically im looking for 8 sided life the bottom left (thanks rich lol).So ill be cutting the top of the knockoff off try an make me another set of these night glows


----------



## 3whlcmry

WTB right side hex recessed for chip chrome


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>





SouthSideCustoms said:


>


 sold sold sold


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

sold


----------



## special_k

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 160


They have the Dayton stamp on the inside and white Dayton emblem in the middle, is 160 new or used?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

2.5 chip cut 3 way short wings


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:rimshot:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 13x 7 72 cross lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> zenith 13x7 72 cross lace
Click to expand...


----------



## 62ssrag

CHINGON !!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

[/URL


----------



## MR.59

SouthSideCustoms said:


> [/URL



DAMN! THEY LOOK GOOD WITH THAT 2.50 CUT OUT


----------



## dirty dan

I have a set of dayton bullets with tool for sale 140 ship hit me up for pics 432 940 4877


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> [/URL






MR.59 said:


> DAMN! THEY LOOK GOOD WITH THAT 2.50 CUT OUT


 :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> zenith 13x7 72 cross lace
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD SOLD SOLD
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

2.25


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

2.5


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

Pjay said:


> *Have these for sale only have 3 though *


how much?


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/459978-2-bar-swept-gold-caps-gold-eagle-chips.html
100.00 + shipping


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## Alexp59

TTT:inout:


----------



## 3whlcmry

WTB single chrome right hex(octagon) knock off cut out for chip


----------



## Alexp59

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


 nice


----------



## 59JUNKIE

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 2.5


How much?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

59JUNKIE said:


> How much?


that set is sold only knock offz with 2.25 available


----------



## Alexp59

:drama:
*TTT *


----------



## Alexp59

:h5:


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Looking for gold 2 bar set with a hammer in good condtion let me know if you have anything


----------



## Alexp59

:fool2:


----------



## Alexp59




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

3 72 x lace standard zenith campbell stamp 14x 7 good for restoration 200 plus shipping


----------



## Alexp59

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 3 72 x lace standard zenith campbell stamp 14x 7 good for restoration 200 plus shipping


 cool


----------



## 817Lowrider

Looking for a single 72 spoke 13" dayton...


----------



## Alexp59

:rimshot:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## Big Body Caddi

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


How much?


----------



## Alexp59

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


nice!!!!


----------



## Alexp59

:wave:*TTT *


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*gracias SOUTH SIDE CUSTOMS !!
> SALIERON CHINGON!!!
> BUEN JALE!!
> SE AVIENTAN!!*_





implala66 said:


> x66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> se me habian olvidado las mias, producto terminado..................





SouthSideCustoms said:


> real zenith restore chips





Aztlan_Exile said:


> The restoration and rechroming of my KOs was sick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work Vic. Thanks again.*


. TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*gracias SOUTH SIDE CUSTOMS !!
> SALIERON CHINGON!!!
> BUEN JALE!!
> SE AVIENTAN!!*_





implala66 said:


> x66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> se me habian olvidado las mias, producto terminado..................





SouthSideCustoms said:


> real zenith restore chips





SouthSideCustoms said:


> OG CAMPBELL CHROME ADAPTERS





SouthSideCustoms said:


> 2.25


 ttt


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

This pictures are for those haters that say that my stuff is repop


----------



## impalaish63

Thanks for the 3 wing knockoff the other day at Long Beach looks good homie. Chevrolet C.C. Ish


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

impalaish63 said:


> Thanks for the 3 wing knockoff the other day at Long Beach looks good homie. Chevrolet C.C. Ish


:wave: thanks to you for the business


----------



## MR.59

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :wave: thanks to you for the business


Didn`t now you made it up to LONG BEACH swap?
i`d like to stop by next time


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

MR.59 said:


> Didn`t now you made it up to LONG BEACH swap?
> i`d like to stop by next time


cool hope to see you there I will be in San Diegos big 3 this weekend


----------



## MrBowtie

Price on the chrome adapters (zenith cambell)


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

MrBowtie said:


> Price on the chrome adapters (zenith cambell)


$260 plus shipping


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $260 plus shipping


Whats the bolt pattern? 5x4 3/4 or 5on5?


----------



## Alexp59

:thumbsup:


----------



## Alexp59

HATERS GONA HATE LOL :roflmao:


SouthSideCustoms said:


> This pictures are for those haters that say that my stuff is repop


----------



## Alexp59

for the Haters :wave::twak:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

R0L0 said:


> Whats the bolt pattern? 5x4 3/4 or 5on5?


chevy impala


----------



## MR.59

SouthSideCustoms said:


> cool hope to see you there I will be in San Diegos big 3 this weekend


didn`t plan to go out there this time
but when we go, we always had good luck!
i`m sure you`ll score out there:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Alexp59 said:


> for the Haters :wave::twak:


estan pesados!!!


----------



## Alexp59

EXCANDALOW said:


> estan pesados!!!


 uffin:


----------



## King Of Rimz

got this for sale. Anyone interested? Right side.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


SOLD


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


sold sold sold


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>





SouthSideCustoms said:


> 2.25


available


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:nicoderm:



:wave:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SOLD


al freaky chuy? ..lol


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> al freaky chuy? ..lol


no se fueron pa japon


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


qvo carnal como has estado


----------



## ALTERED ONES

GOT ANY 2 BAR LOCKING KNOCK OFFS ZENITH THE 4??? PM


----------



## Alexp59

more sets getting ready for chrome will have them for sale this week 100 % restored :yes:


----------



## Alexp59

King Of Rimz said:


> got this for sale. Anyone interested? Right side.


 SOLD


----------



## Alexp59

EXCANDALOW said:


> estan pesados!!!


 haha que onda saca los cigarros no te hagas ocupo los verdes


----------



## Gold86

anyone have 2 bar dog ear spinners? China or daytons ones will be just fine. PM me or send pics/price to my cell phone please. 541-212-5730


----------



## R0L0

Gold86 said:


> anyone have 2 bar dog ear spinners? China or daytons ones will be just fine. PM me or send pics/price to my cell phone please. 541-212-5730


My homie got a set. I will hit him up and see if he wants to sell um.


----------



## Alexp59

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:[/QUOTEMANDAME TU CORREO CORREO TE DEBO UNAS FOTOS PARA TU 58 DEL DEALER BOOK


----------



## Alexp59

Gold86 said:


> anyone have 2 bar dog ear spinners? China or daytons ones will be just fine. PM me or send pics/price to my cell phone please. 541-212-5730


  HIT UP  CADILLAC MIKE


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Looking for a set of gold 2 bar with hammer let me know


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>





SouthSideCustoms said:


>


 TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

1 left 3 right


----------



## Alexp59

:thumbsup:


SouthSideCustoms said:


> 1 left 3 right


http://s899.photobucket.com/user/SouthsideCustoms63/media/image-33.jpg.html


----------



## Alexp59

​TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

5 right 1 left


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

How much for the ko tool


----------



## Alexp59

uffin: Eres cabron SouthSide Customs


----------



## R0L0

ttmft for my homies at South Side!


----------



## Alexp59

R0L0 said:


> ttmft for my homies at South Side!


 NICE !


----------



## Alexp59

TTT


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Good day Today


----------



## m0y316

Looking for some 3 wing china knock offs plus hammer be cool too......hit me up!!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Long beach swapmeet this sunday last row P28 And 30


----------



## MR.59

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Long beach swapmeet this sunday last row P28 And 30


should be a warm day
it`s 80 over here


----------



## 62ssrag

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Good day Today


How much for these unrestored are you taking these to swapmeet ?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

$225 shipping included


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Right and left with tool 140 shipping included


----------



## R0L0

bump for the homies!


----------



## Alexp59

nice!!!!!:h5:


SouthSideCustoms;19418i553 said:


> $225 shipping included


----------



## Alexp59

R0L0 said:


> bump for the homies!


chingon ROLO :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexp59

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Good day Today [/QUOT*Hay WEY otras para la coleccion *


----------



## atlascustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> $225 shipping included


*TTT! These Are My Favorite! Great Deal!*


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

Looking for some dog ears with recess to put my own chips. I have these for possible trade, brand new still in the box from dayton.


----------



## 62ssrag

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Looking for some dog ears with recess to put my own chips. I have these for possible trade, brand new still in the box from dayton.


Got these gold dog ears the gold is faded but there not bent need yo be replated trade straight across.


----------



## R0L0

62ssrag said:


> Got these gold dog ears the gold is faded but there not bent need yo be replated trade straight across.


pm me your number bro I know someone looking for a set of these..


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

62ssrag said:


> Got these gold dog ears the gold is faded but there not bent need yo be replated trade straight across.


Those look nice, any nicks in the metal or other damage? I'd need them in perfect condition for a straight across trade...


----------



## Mr.Brown

How much for the knock offs?


~Purple Haze~ said:


> Looking for some dog ears with recess to put my own chips. I have these for possible trade, brand new still in the box from dayton.


----------



## 62ssrag

R0L0 said:


> pm me your number bro I know someone looking for a set of these..


Not really trying to sell em just threw out there for local trade.


----------



## R0L0

62ssrag said:


> Not really trying to sell em just threw out there for local trade.


Cool bro.


----------



## Blue94cady

62ssrag said:


> Not really trying to sell em just threw out there for local trade.


How much bro


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

*Zenith Series 1 Super Swepts for sale complete with rings and chips of your choice*

Zenith Of Campbell of California Series 1 Super Swepts for sale complete with rings and chips of your choice 


Stamped Zenith Of Campbell of California on the back!



$1250 

Call or text Gary


----------



## implala66

Prototype super swepts......

http://m.ebay.com/itm/281286217217?nav=SEARCH


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

$1000 with colored rings no chips!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Alexp59 said:


>


----------



## 925rider

implala66 said:


> Prototype super swepts......
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/281286217217?nav=SEARCH



not prototype.. this is how they all started off, then machined.. they must not be worth the 250 since they been up for 3 days unsold.. still a cool item tho


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Any body need some Zenith of Campbell Ca. Chips?

2.50 on the 1st row on the cardboard on the left the rest are 2.25

$150-$250 Text or call Gary 916-208-8099

I don't check my pm's so if you pm me and l don't reply that's why.


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Looking for some dog ears with recess to put my own chips. I have these for possible trade, brand new still in the box from dayton.


Still have these, for a clean set of dog ears..


----------



## Alexp59

TTT


----------



## Alexp59

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Alexp59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
Click to expand...


----------



## Alexp59

SouthSideCustoms;1941I8553 said:


> TTT STILL FOR SALE I$225 shipping included


 *TTT STILL FOR SALE *:thumbsup:


----------



## Alexp59

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Right and left with tool 140 shipping included


*ST*ILL FOR SALE :run:


----------



## Alexp59

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :guns:*STILL FOR SALE *
Click to expand...


----------



## Alexp59

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

How much??? Rechromed


----------



## Gold86

Anyone have a set of CHINA three bar or hex spinners? Looking for all chrome I would prefer NEW, but a clean used set it cool too. Please PM me or text me at 541 212 5730


----------



## Rob_805

Looking for 8 sided tool for knock offs in LA area will pick up!!


----------



## baron 786

Are the 3 wing China's still available? With the 2.5 eagle chip?


----------



## Blue94cady

How much r the cady 2.5 chips


----------



## Blue94cady

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Any body need some Zenith of Campbell Ca. Chips?
> 
> 2.50 on the 1st row on the cardboard on the left the rest are 2.25
> 
> $150-$250 Text or call Gary 916-208-8099
> 
> I don't check my pm's so if you pm me and l don't reply that's why.


How much r the cady 2.5 chips


----------



## baron 786

SouthSideCustoms said:


> TTT


Do you still have the three wing China's for sale?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Alexp59 said:


>


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Blue94cady said:


> How much r the cady 2.5 chips


both Caddy chips sets are 2.25


----------



## rollin 72 monte

hit me up 818-303-5853 best offer or trade for 2 bar or shark fins chrome


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Anyone have 1 left and 1 right all chrome used china shark fins for sale?PM if you do....thanks


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## Mr Minnesota

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Price shipped?


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


Nice!


----------



## R0L0

Vic any luck on them hooks for me?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Mr Minnesota said:


> Price shipped?


$280


----------



## Mr Gee

LA Wire KO's, Only have the 2 - $50 shipped Las Vegas, NV


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## R0L0

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SOLD SOLD SOLD


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


How much for these?


----------



## rollin 72 monte

rollin 72 monte said:


> hit me up 818-303-5853 best offer or trade for 2 bar or shark fins chrome
> View attachment 1186090
> 
> View attachment 1186098


sold sold


----------



## Elbubu801

Got a set of china shark fin knockoffs used text for pics 3856289643 located in utah


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

dayton stamp


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## holguin1966impala

How Much for a set? Ship to 93041


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> dayton stamp


SOLD. SOLD SOLD


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> $700 plus shipping
Click to expand...


----------



## 66vert

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> $700 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> What up vic hit me up when you have a min 4085208813
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DanielDucati

These are beautiful!!!:thumbsup:


SouthSideCustoms said:


>


----------



## sdropnem

Looking for a pair of RoadStars 100 spoke, reverse 14X7, preferably around 1999,


----------



## (801)WHEELS

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111361413525?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Wanted metal thin metal chips 2.5


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Seems like alot of people want to come up with new wheel designs.its nice and good for the ones who want to be above the rest.different spoke combinations and colors.the thing that gets over looked is ko's.some people might not notice or care,but what I like about Zenith and Dayton ko's are flush with the hubs.when on the other hand chinas don't.to it does make a difference.its like building ur car and the door gaps not lining up.hopefully some new ko's are designed.that would be nice.thats just my opinion


----------



## jgraza17

How much for these? Pm please



SouthSideCustoms said:


>


----------



## 66vert

$750


----------



## joseph1967

Looking for a set of adapters and two prong knock offs for a big body.....pm me if u have a set in the LA area....


----------



## PHAT CHUY

Looking for a set of Knock offs like these.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## mikelowsix4

PHAT CHUY said:


> Looking for a set of Knock offs like these.


 I have a dayton set


----------



## PHAT CHUY

how much you want for the knock offs????


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Dayton ™$225 shipped


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


>


----------



## jgraza17

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much? PM price.
Click to expand...


----------



## (801)WHEELS

LOCKING KNOCK OFFS ON SALE 
$380 A SET OF 4 SHIPPED NO CHIPS


----------



## commondzrzC.C

mikelowsix4 said:


> I have a dayton set
> View attachment 1266626


How much


----------



## RO68RAG

Sup fellas I'm in search of one dayton dog ear left side if anyone has one laying around please let me know thanks


----------



## mikelowsix4

I'm looking for one 3 ear flat short ear zenith. If you have lmk looking for the right side .


----------



## BOSS HOGIN

PHAT CHUY said:


> how much you want for the knock offs????


x2 anyone got some more like this pm me


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Zenith Kanted OG Chrome $1100
Show Chrome $1350

3 Way Small Ears
Show Chrome $650

2 Way Heavy Duty Locking With
Locking Adapters Show Chrome $700

2 Way Heavy Hex Show Chrome
$500

Not China Repo's!

These Are All Zenith Of Campbell California.

Chips Extra $150-$250


Call Or Text No PMs Please!

Gary 916-208-8099

PayPal

Same Day Shipping


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Wanted metal thin metal chips 2.5


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Zenith Kanted OG Chrome $1100
> Show Chrome $1350
> 
> 3 Way Small Ears
> Show Chrome $650
> 
> 2 Way Heavy Duty Locking With
> Locking Adapters Show Chrome $700
> 
> 2 Way Heavy Hex Show Chrome
> $500
> 
> Not China Repo's!
> 
> These Are All Zenith Of Campbell California.
> 
> Chips Extra $150-$250
> 
> 
> Call Or Text No PMs Please!
> 
> Gary 916-208-8099
> 
> PayPal
> 
> Same Day Shipping


TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ttt


----------



## Alexp59

EXCANDALOW said:


> ttt


 de las buenas no como otros que tienen puras chinitas LOL lo único que me gusta chino es la comida y aveces homie


----------



## Alexp59

SouthSideCustoms said:


> SouthSideCustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
Click to expand...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

$180 plus shipping 1 left 2 right and tool


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Wtb right side


----------



## EXCANDALOW

HAVE SOME NOS ZENITH ENGRAVE GOLD CANTED KNOCK LIKE NEW FOR SALE!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> HAVE SOME NOS ZENITH ENGRAVE GOLD CANTED KNOCK LIKE NEW FOR SALE!!


fotos


----------



## johnnie65

EXCANDALOW said:


> HAVE SOME NOS ZENITH ENGRAVE GOLD CANTED KNOCK LIKE NEW FOR SALE!!


Pics and price bro.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

coming soon


----------



## 66vert

Have this single nos 17 inch center gold dayton for sale


----------



## EXCANDALOW

fellas best offer so far is 1550 pm me for pics


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

EXCANDALOW said:


> fellas best offer so far is 1550 pm me for pics


ya saves las reglas homie


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=171431041445&alt=web WILL THESE FIT NEWER DAYTONS?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

SouthSideCustoms said:


> ya saves las reglas homie


mi pinche compu no me deja ill text it to you lowko


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:fool2:


EXCANDALOW said:


>


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Dayton gold dog ears like new $550 o.b.o


----------



## moorevisual

I'm imterested in some gold KOs for some China's, prefer a) two bar smooth zenith style, b) 3 bar smooth swept, c) two bar smooth dog ear/shark fin


----------



## CADILLAC D

For sale 13x7 pre stampted Dayton... $120 shipped...PayPal ready...Pm me if interested


----------



## CADILLAC D

For sale chrome Dayton adapters 5 lug universal...$250 shipped...PayPal ready...Pm me if interested.


----------



## CADILLAC D

For sale...2 Dayton 3 wing knock offs...$150 shipped...PayPal ready...Pm me if interested.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Dayton ko no bent ears just a few dings from the hammer make offer pm me


----------



## rollin 72 monte

Looking for dayton shark fin with chips cut out right side and left side


----------



## dirty dan

Looking for one smoth top dog ear dayton 2 wing


----------



## johnnie65

Got 3 short ear zenith k/O for. Fresh out of the chrome shop. 2 rights and 1 left. $150 each.


----------



## rlowride

anybody got 15x7 standards?


----------



## dirty dan

I saw some on ebay


----------



## CoupeDTS

Ya wheel specialist has em but he mostly stays on ebay for safer sales and less bs


----------



## rlowride

thanks... i seen a bunch on there too...


----------



## MR.559

4 og zenith knock offs1 left short ear 3 way 1 right short ear 3 way 1 left 2 wing straight bar 1 right 2 wing straight bar $300 shipped


----------



## MR.559

Right side


----------



## MR.559

Left


----------



## MR.559

Right


----------



## MR.559

Left


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Wtb right side   TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SER-11 SPANNER WRENCHES ARE IN PRODUCTION
MADE IN HOUSE (THE O.G. ZENITH WAY)
WRENCHES WILL BE LIMITED


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Wire Wheel King said:


> SER-11 SPANNER WRENCHES ARE IN PRODUCTION
> MADE IN HOUSE (THE O.G. ZENITH WAY)
> WRENCHES WILL BE LIMITED


Right on Charlie.. good stuff! !


----------



## King Of Rimz

moorevisual said:


> I'm imterested in some gold KOs for some China's, prefer a) two bar smooth zenith style, b) 3 bar smooth swept, c) two bar smooth dog ear/shark fin


I have a set of dog ear smooths. Too bad they're chrome.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Wire Wheel King said:


> SER-11 SPANNER WRENCHES ARE IN PRODUCTION
> MADE IN HOUSE (THE O.G. ZENITH WAY)
> WRENCHES WILL BE LIMITED


cuanto??


----------



## johnnie65

Got these dog ears fluted


----------



## Wire Wheel King

NEED- 1 2-201 0r 2-202 SER-11 RIGHT SIDE ADAPTER BIG BORE
WITH ONE SET OF HOLES( NO MILLING ON THE SIDES) MUST BE IN NEW CONDITION
WILL TRADE FOR 1 NEW LEFT SIDE AND WILL DRILL AS NEEDED

THE ADAPTER IS NOT FOR SALE


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

Need a used right side Dayton sharkfin / gold , smooth. If you have one for sale pm with price tag shipped to 72758:thumbsup:


----------



## moorevisual

Up for grabs, all left side. Black chips are porcelain


----------



## 62ssrag

Very nice^^^^^


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

2prong dog ear chrome smooth? 1L&1R?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

84euroclipbrougham said:


> 2prong dog ear chrome smooth? 1L&1R?


Send a pic


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Few more


Sent you a pm


----------



## sp00kyi3

Zenith knockoffs super clean comes with all in pic hat ring and chips extra Allen screws also 650 shipped


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

sp00kyi3 said:


> Zenith knockoffs super clean comes with all in pic hat ring and chips extra Allen screws also 650 shipped


Hi can you post a picture of the backside of the knock off please thank you


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Pair20.00


PM SENT


----------



## moorevisual

moorevisual said:


> Up for grabs, all left side. Black chips are porcelain


Smooth 2 bar sold, keep the offers coming...PM me


----------



## dirty dan

Can't wait to get thanks moorevisual!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

SER-11 SPANNER WRENCHES ARE IN PRODUCTION
MADE IN HOUSE (THE O.G. ZENITH WAY)


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Few more


PM Sent


----------



## EXCANDALOW

cuanto carlos?



Wire Wheel King said:


> SER-11 SPANNER WRENCHES ARE IN PRODUCTION
> MADE IN HOUSE (THE O.G. ZENITH WAY)


----------



## RO68RAG

Looking for 1 single dog ear knock off any help is appriciate it.


----------



## johnnie65

Have a set of newer adapters. They china adapters. They were mounted on a car but not rolled on. 
5 lug universal 15hole. 

Take $90 shipped. Hit me up if interested.


----------



## johnnie65

I got these 4 extra k/o for Roadstars. 2 wing is left side. Chrome 3 wing is left side. Gold 3 wing is left and 1 right. 
Asking $40 each shipped.


----------



## King Of Rimz

I have this set fresh from the chrome plater. $ 325 shipped


----------



## johnnie65

Got 7 zenith k/o for sale.

5 short ears. 3 rights and 2 lefts recess 2.25 chips.

1 left and 1 right 2bar straight. Recess for 2.5 chips.


----------



## johnnie65

Preview: waiting on 2 more k/o to come out.

Got some dayton dog ears fluted fresh out of the chrome shop.


----------



## King Of Rimz

I also have these. $550 obo shipped


----------



## johnnie65

King Of Rimz said:


> I also have these. $550 obo shipped


Nice set bro. GL on sale


----------



## King Of Rimz

johnnie65 said:


> Nice set bro. GL on sale


Thanks homie. Just outta curiosity what you asking for yours?


----------



## fool2

King Of Rimz said:


> I also have these. $550 obo shipped


good deal.


----------



## johnnie65

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1472266
> 
> 
> 
> Got 7 zenith k/o for sale.
> 
> 5 short ears. 3 rights and 2 lefts recess 2.25 chips.
> 
> 1 left and 1 right 2bar straight. Recess for 2.5 chips.



Short ears SOLD!


----------



## dirty dan

Nice nic e


----------



## fool2

King Of Rimz said:


> I also have these. $550 obo shipped


anyone have a pic of these on some 13's with chips in them? i've only seen them unrestored on 15" standards on here


----------



## Lowridez

Any 2 bar Dayton's left? 501.765.5993


----------



## dirty dan

Hit up big sperreo or king firm nenz


----------



## moorevisual

Lowridez said:


> Any 2 bar Dayton's left? 501.765.5993


PM if you're interested


----------



## moorevisual

moorevisual said:


> PM if you're interested


Dog ears sold. Taking offers on the 3 bar


----------



## johnnie65

Dayton Fluted Dogears for sale




















3 knock offs came out nice....1 was bent and shop straightened a lil, but not perefect. If interested hit me up with offers through a pm. Thanks.


----------



## dirty dan

Nice spinners johnnie65


----------



## Wire Wheel King

FOR YOU SERIES - II FANS

1-SET.... CUSTOM MADE OCTAGON K-OFFS COVERS

WILL SELL PLATED OR UN PLATED

LOGOS ARE INCLUDED WITH THE COMPLETE CHROMED SET

P. M,S ONLY


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> FOR YOU SERIES - II FANS
> 
> 1-SET.... CUSTOM MADE OCTAGON K-OFFS COVERS
> 
> WILL SELL PLATED OR UN PLATED
> 
> LOGOS ARE INCLUDED WITH THE COMPLETE CHROMED SET
> 
> P. M,S ONLY


SOLD


----------



## paidNfool

Midwest Ridaz said:


> View attachment 1393777
> Dayton gold dog ears like new $550 o.b.o


Did these ever sale


----------



## lincoln rydah

looking for one recessed knockoff driver side the two shark fin type im in houston if any one has one pm me


----------



## 62ssrag

Ebay!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

SouthSideCustoms said:


> available in 2.5 and 2.25


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice knocks Vic


----------



## johnnie65

Got 1 left and 1 right OG Zenith 2 bar straights rechromed ready to go. Hit me if interested.


----------



## johnnie65




----------



## johnnie65

Rechromed Dayton fluted dog ears


----------



## 66vert

Got a set of these if anyone interested


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

2.5 and 2.25


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

3 right one left and tool $220 shipped


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

SouthSideCustoms said:


> 3 right one left and tool $220 shipped


Nice!


----------



## johnnie65

Got these gold china bullet k/o, used. $40 shipped


----------



## johnnie65

Got these new hex k/o. Minor scratches. $85 shipped.


----------



## (801)WHEELS

$80 shipped


----------



## EXCANDALOW

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1540009
> 
> 
> Rechromed Dayton fluted dog ears


I got three like these if interested?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

got two sets of super swepts 
one is WWk set 
other is og campbel old school set 
sell both at best offer pm me your offer 
clean for driver not show car


----------



## locorider

Im looking for a RIGHT SIDE KO like the ones pictured
Must be new or in "like new" condition. 
Thanks for looking


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

Looking for left and right domed shark fin chrome


----------



## PHAT CHUY

looking for a set of these knock off's....







​


----------



## dirty_duece

locorider said:


> Im looking for a RIGHT SIDE KO like the ones pictured
> Must be new or in "like new" condition.
> Thanks for looking


Would you sell


----------



## johnnie65

Could have a complete set of Dayton Swepts like these for sale soon


----------



## CAMARADAS65

johnnie65 said:


> Could have a complete set of Dayton Swepts like these for sale soon


How much ?


----------



## johnnie65




----------



## Talkn

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1611794
> 
> 
> View attachment 1611802


Whats the price tag on these?


----------



## johnnie65

Gave them a quick polish. Good condition for a daily.


----------



## johnnie65

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1613162
> 
> 
> View attachment 1613162
> 
> 
> 
> Gave them a quick polish. Good condition for a daily.



Sold


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Any single zenith KO let me know 6196386573


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Any single zenith KO let me know 6196386573


Got a complete set for you, not mine but a good homie is selling them. They have the zenith stamp on the backside. Give me a call or text and I'll send you pics


----------



## 62ssrag

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Any single zenith KO let me know 6196386573[/QUOT
> Mr.59 has got that one on ebay.


----------



## johnnie65

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Any single zenith KO let me know 6196386573


Already texting u bro


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Pics on The zenith kos johnnie


----------



## johnnie65

Got these for sale


----------



## johnnie65

Knock offs koo for a daily driver. Some wear, fading.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Nice set


----------



## johnnie65

Thanks bro. U should be recieving those Zenith goods today or tomorrow.,


----------



## johnnie65

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1638081
> 
> 
> View attachment 1638113
> 
> 
> 
> Got these for sale



Sold. Heading to Stockton


----------



## moreno54

Looking for 1 3 wing left side Dayton knock off with recessed center. I got 1 dayton right side 3 wing recessed center rechromed already If anyone interested.


----------



## heck85

For sale set of 13s china's painted centers need them gone 5 rims total. Located in watsonville cali. Pick up only


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

moreno54 said:


> Looking for 1 3 wing left side Dayton knock off with recessed center. I got 1 dayton right side 3 wing recessed center rechromed already If anyone interested.


I got one left side, it's on eBay under dayton 3 wing knock off. Ears a little bent but chrome is still cool.


----------



## Y U H8TIN

Got these 3 wing's up for grabs, no bent ears!! $500 plus shipping. Hit me up 651-245-8642 Leo


----------



## Robert =woody65=

moreno54 said:


> Looking for 1 3 wing left side Dayton knock off with recessed center. I got 1 dayton right side 3 wing recessed center rechromed already If anyone interested.


how much, i nave an extra left i think, left me know


----------



## johnnie65

Got 5 OG Zenith Super Swepts. Show quality chrome with zenith chips and black rings.
Extra swept is a Left Side. Adapters are OG Zenith 5x4.75/5 chromed 2 months ago.


----------



## johnnie65




----------



## MR.59

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1784858
> 
> 
> 
> Got 5 OG Zenith Super Swepts. Show quality chrome with zenith chips and black rings.
> Extra swept is a Left Side. Adapters are OG Zenith 5x4.75/5 chromed 2 months ago.


those are nice!


----------



## BATEKAS714

Looking for 1 Gold DAYTON Dog Ear AND One White Dayton Porcelain Flag Chip


----------



## johnnie65

BATEKAS714 said:


> Looking for 1 Gold DAYTON Dog Ear AND One White Dayton Porcelain Flag Chip



PM Sent bro.


----------



## johnnie65

MR.59 said:


> those are nice!



Thanks bro. They really are


----------



## johnnie65

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1784858
> 
> 
> 
> Got 5 OG Zenith Super Swepts. Show quality chrome with zenith chips and black rings.
> Extra swept is a Left Side. Adapters are OG Zenith 5x4.75/5 chromed 2 months ago.


Heading to So Cal this sun and mon. Hit me up if intersted. Can take with me.


----------



## MR.59

dayton knock offs are gone


----------



## johnnie65




----------



## 62ssrag

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1790513


Cool you scored some canteds


----------



## DanielDucati

These are nice!!!!:thumbsup:


johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1784858
> 
> 
> 
> Got 5 OG Zenith Super Swepts. Show quality chrome with zenith chips and black rings.
> Extra swept is a Left Side. Adapters are OG Zenith 5x4.75/5 chromed 2 months ago.


----------



## rollin 72 monte

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1790513


You selling those shark fins


----------



## johnnie65

rollin 72 monte said:


> You selling those shark fins


Gone bro.


----------



## FUCQH8RS

Looking for two wing or dog ear gold dayton knock offs set of 4 clean with recess for chips LMK! Preciate it fellas


----------



## johnnie65

1 left side Zenith canted fresh out of chrome shop and 3 og zenith aluminum 2.5 gear chips
All for sale

Asking $525 shipped for chips and canted. 
Located in fresno, ca


----------



## MR.59

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1824449
> 
> 
> 1 left side Zenith canted fresh out of chrome shop and 3 og zenith aluminum 2.5 gear chips
> All for sale


price check om the canted?


----------



## johnnie65

MR.59 said:


> price check om the canted?


Pm replied


----------



## johnnie65

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1784858
> 
> 
> 
> Got 5 OG Zenith Super Swepts. Show quality chrome with zenith chips and black rings.
> Extra swept is a Left Side. Adapters are OG Zenith 5x4.75/5 chromed 2 months ago.[/QUOTE
> 
> These are all for sale


----------



## dirty dan

I have a set of 5 Dayton 3 bar s for sale no bend good condition gold hit me up directly for picks 432 940 4877


----------



## johnnie65

Not knock offs. But have all these OG Zenith items for sale.
Like to get moved out of the garage.
Have 5x5 adapters
4 2.5 multi chips
3 2.5 aluminum gear chips

Asking $400obo shipped. Located in Fresno, Ca.


----------



## MrBowtie

How much for just the zenith adapters?


----------



## johnnie65

Asking $150 bro


----------



## MrBowtie

Sent you a pm


----------



## johnnie65

MrBowtie said:


> Sent you a pm



Got it. Sale pending


----------



## johnnie65

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1833529
> 
> 
> Not knock offs. But have all these OG Zenith items for sale.
> Like to get moved out of the garage.
> Have 5x5 adapters
> 4 2.5 multi chips
> 3 2.5 aluminum gear chips
> 
> Asking $400obo shipped. Located in Fresno, Ca.



All 7 chips sold


----------



## johnnie65

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1833529
> 
> 
> Not knock offs. But have all these OG Zenith items for sale.
> Like to get moved out of the garage.
> Have 5x5 adapters
> 4 2.5 multi chips
> 3 2.5 aluminum gear chips
> 
> 
> 
> Asking $400obo shipped. Located in Fresno, Ca.



All chips are sold.

Adapters still up for grabs.


----------



## flaco78

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1542313
> 
> 
> Got these new hex k/o. Minor scratches. $85 shipped.


do you still have these.


----------



## johnnie65

flaco78 said:


> do you still have these.



No I don't bro. Sold awhile back.


----------



## johnnie65

Have these used Dayton chrome 5x4.75/5 adapters. 2 in great shape and 2 in decent....some discoloration and rust.

Asking $225 shipped in US


----------



## hodaddy

Looking for gold 3 bars must be Dayton...must be perfect


----------



## johnnie65

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1833529
> 
> 
> Not knock offs. But have all these OG Zenith items for sale.
> Like to get moved out of the garage.
> Have 5x5 adapters
> 4 2.5 multi chips
> 3 2.5 aluminum gear chips
> 
> 
> 
> Asking $400obo shipped. Located in Fresno, Ca.



All chips sold, but still have adapters. Need gone. Make a solid offer picked or shipped. Thanks.


----------



## 62ssrag

Las canted ears for sale pm if interstead


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham

looking for a single knockoff like this for left side.


----------



## johnnie65

78cutlassbrougham said:


> View attachment 1847593
> looking for a single knockoff like this for left side.


Just a 2 bar china?


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham

johnnie65 said:


> Just a 2 bar china?


I dnt know what brand they are i just bought them.Do you have one for sale?


----------



## johnnie65

I believe I still do. Send me a close up pic to my cell bro (559)250-2475. See if it's same style. I have 2 different 2 bar china k/o.


----------



## DanielDucati

I gotta say, these 4 bitches are sexy on some 72 spokes!!!:thumbsup:


62ssrag said:


> Las canted ears for sale pm if interstead


----------



## TOXXIC

I'm looking for a three wing swept, chrome Dayton left side with recess in great condition. Hit me up


----------



## Talkn

Looking for a Dayton right side hex knockoff. If you have this PM me with info. Thanks


----------



## 62ssrag

DanielDucati said:


> I gotta say, these 4 bitches are sexy on some 72 spokes!!!:thumbsup:


Thanx, this would be what your saying about the 72's...
Oh by the these are now SOLD. Maybe will post another set here in the near future.


----------



## 62ssrag

Got these puppies luxor set if 5. $300 shipped.


----------



## 62ssrag

got some of these new no chips included pm if interstaed.


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

Soldddd!









I have 3 3 bar dayton kos for sale 100 shipped for all 3 gold is faded an ears are a lil damaged from hammer but good deal for someone wanting to redo them pm me if interested


----------



## johnnie65

Got these 5x5 OG Zenith adapters need gone. Asking $120obo shipped.


----------



## reyrey1967

How much?


62ssrag said:


> Las canted ears for sale pm if interstead


----------



## johnnie65

Got these 3 wing chinas. Still in decent shape. $45 shipped in u.S.


----------



## johnnie65

Got these china hex still in decent shape. $45 shipped in U.S.


----------

